# High End Games Compatibility Thread with Working Version #'s (ICS edition!)



## Larry94

With the release of CM9 just moments ago, I thought I would make a new version of this thread. Due to the many different changes in CM9, the old thread is now dated/useless/should really go away. So same rules apply.

*Game name*

*Version #*

* Modifications necessary for game to function properly*

______________________________________________________________________________

Real Racing 2

Version # 000314

No modifications are necessary. In game menus have some slight graphical glitches. In gameplay is silky smooth.

Tested on CM9 Alpha0

______________________________________________________________________________

Asphalt 6

Version # 1.0.8 (Market)

Game had been downloaded and installed on CM7. Build.prop lines changed to samsung and SGH-T989.

ro.product.model=SGH-T989
ro.product.brand=samsung
ro.product.name=SGH-T989
ro.product.device=SGH-T989

______________________________________________________________________________

Shadowgun

Version # Latest Market version

Gameplay is just fine without any modifications.

______________________________________________________________________________

GTA III

Version # Latest Market Version

No modifications necessary. Opening credits are messed up due to Video playback issues with CM9 at this point in time.
______________________________________________________________________________

Modern Combat 3

Version # 1.0.1

Works great! I had changed my build.prop to samsung and SGH-T989 to download the data.

ro.product.model=SGH-T989
ro.product.brand=samsung
ro.product.name=SGH-T989
ro.product.device=SGH-T989
_______________________________________________________________________________

World of Goo

Version: Unknown (.apk from humblebundle.com)

None

------------

Anomaly HD

Version: Unknown

None
-------------

Osmos HD

Version: 1.2.1 build 1328058470 (.apk from humblebundle.com)

None

-------------

EDGE

Version: 1.82.5 (.apk from humblebundle.com)

None


----------



## resistivecorpse

your thread is stale now. jk. i be trollin







keep up the hard work and visit us in irc @ #touchpad-gaming on freenode, where we're working hard to ensure your favorite game runs


----------



## vilator

so would the games that didn't work for cm7 work for cm9? Like shadow guardian, lets golf 2/3? Hmm those are really the only android games that look interesting to me. Also does ics fix the widescreen problem with some games? where the sides are cut off? happened to me in trial x2 and some gameloft ones like spiderman.


----------



## rogabean

Madden 12 works no problems.


----------



## DreamScar

No graphic issues in Shadowgun with cm9? The biggest reason I am still on 2.1 was because of the problems a3.5 had with games.


----------



## Motoki

Hmm, so is the T989 a good model to change the build prop to? It won't change any aspects of ICS or the apps over to phone versions, right?

I looked to see if there was a tablet running 3.0+ that has close to the same specs as the Touchpad but I couldn't really find anything, mostly a bunch of phones. The LG Optimus Pad LTE is supposed to use the same processor as the Touchpad and runs Honeycomb but that won't be out until March.


----------



## Larry94

vilator said:


> No graphic issues in Shadowgun with cm9? The biggest reason I am still on 2.1 was because of the problems a3.5 had with games.


From the 5 minutes I played it, no issues at all except the main menu being off a little bit (same issue I had with CM7)
I havn't gotten to a cut scene yet, but my guess is it might not play to well becuase of the lack of Hardware Acelleration.


----------



## rogabean

Has anyone gotten Order and Chaos to work?

works under CM7 - Doesn't get past the gameloft splash screen. It downloaded the data fine. Clean install of CM9 and new install of game.


----------



## tusman

for asphalt 6 " your device is not compatible with this game"... any idea for CM9?


----------



## rogabean

tusman said:


> for asphalt 6 " your device is not compatible with this game"... any idea for CM9?


change your build prop to a compatible device. OP suggested samsung and SGH-T989


----------



## trueno92

maybe im stupid, but which lines are you editing?


----------



## stanis3k

rogabean said:


> change your build prop to a compatible device. OP suggested samsung and SGH-T989


how do u change ur build prop


----------



## Larry94

Build.prop Tutorial added to OP.


----------



## vilator

well, lets golf 3 doesn't work, tried with chainfire + all plugins, build prop sgh-t989. I'm guessing game compatibility is probably exactly the same as before with cm7. I'll prolly try shadow guardian again just to be %100 sure.


----------



## Motoki

vilator said:


> well, lets golf 3 doesn't work, tried with chainfire + all plugins, build prop sgh-t989. I'm guessing game compatibility is probably exactly the same as before with cm7. I'll prolly try shadow guardian again just to be %100 sure.


Yeah I don't think anything changed there. I still can't get Tintin (the 3D version) to work no matter what I change the build.prop to or what settings I use in Chainfire.


----------



## rogabean

Still haven't had any luck with order and chaos - which worked fine on CM7. I have tried different chainfire settings (which were not needed on CM7). Files downloaded fine, but just won't get past the gameloft splashscreen.

Possibly related to the known video issue?

Also tried restoring with data the copy that was working before instead of the clean installed version. No go either way.

Shame as it's the only game I play on my TP besides madden.


----------



## bigtex52

In downloading additional data file for Madden 12, the download never begins. Just sits there at 0% 0/100


----------



## Turdbogls

anyone get osmos to work? not a high end game but i want it


----------



## Funkybrunk

osmos works for me. I have my build.prop edited as suggested in the op.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Funkybrunk

vilator said:


> well, lets golf 3 doesn't work, tried with chainfire + all plugins, build prop sgh-t989. I'm guessing game compatibility is probably exactly the same as before with cm7. I'll prolly try shadow guardian again just to be %100 sure.


Shadow Guardian doesn't work for me.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Turdbogls

Funkybrunk said:


> osmos works for me. I have my build.prop edited as suggested in the op.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Changed my model to GT-i9100
Does manufacturer or name get changed to Samsung. It was a different name on the video.

I also have my screen density set to 150 if that matters.
With this setup I can't get osmos along with some others to work

Sent from my GT-i9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mecandes

Battleheart works; fun little touch-based RPG.


----------



## fruitypebbles

Anybody able to get Shakytower working on their touchpad? Tilting the touchpad doesn't seem to do anything for me.


----------



## hotshotz79

Did anyone try 'Big Bang Racing'?

didn't work on CM7... but i also never tried changing build.prop.

Can anyone test and lemme know... im still on the fence for CM9 upgrade cuz of random reboots issue


----------



## sirajsoft

GT Racing HD didnt work even after build.prop changed to GT-i9100


----------



## Anakin2Solo

I sideloaded the Madden files since they would not download on my TP or my Nexus. The Nexus plays fine, the Touchpad does not. Do I need to change the Build prop on the TP to play Madden? Mine begins to load, but then goes to a black screen instead of the menu screen.


----------



## Icefeet

Sprinkle (from market) works great, which it didnt in cm7 also OSMOS HD is working

edit:OSMOS works if all settings are left as stock


----------



## Larry94

Why are you people using GT-i9100? I mentioned in the OP to use SGH-T989. It has the same CPU/GPU as the Touchpad so you can expect better performance. The only reason I included Reverend Kyle's video was so you could learn how to mod the build.prop.



hotshotz79 said:


> Did anyone try 'Big Bang Racing'?
> 
> didn't work on CM7... but i also never tried changing build.prop.
> 
> Can anyone test and lemme know... im still on the fence for CM9 upgrade cuz of random reboots issue


About to test it....

EDIT: Still force closes 1 second after the race starts.


----------



## xandrex87

Eternal Legacy works, you gotta use a specific version though (I'll check it later I think it was 1.08), otherwise your characters will be all green. My build.prop is the one installed with CM9. It crashes however when you use multitouch (walking around and turning camera at the same time). Runs smooth otherwise.


----------



## century01

Anakin2Solo said:


> I sideloaded the Madden files since they would not download on my TP or my Nexus. The Nexus plays fine, the Touchpad does not. Do I need to change the Build prop on the TP to play Madden? Mine begins to load, but then goes to a black screen instead of the menu screen.


Hello everyone...hey either download the sd data on another device or google the sd data once you have it cut and paste into the main archive to get the game running.Once you have it running the game will update itself.this is the case for all the EA games Have nearly 500 games on my touchpad...lol this thing is way cool but i had to switch back to cm7 alpha 1 to keep all my games running.


----------



## Blazing angel

No matter what i change my build prop to, it doesn't let me download any ea game. Could you do me a favor, maybe try putting your build.prop on mediafire for others? We all do have the same device.


----------



## century01

Blazing angel said:


> No matter what i change my build prop to, it doesn't let me download any ea game. Could you do me a favor, maybe try putting your build.prop on mediafire for others? We all do have the same device.


Did you try the one Larry has posted? the Samsung SGH-T989 change the 4 lines in your build prop.Please note that unless you have 3g or 4g you can't download files on TP.If you have another Android device that has a 3g or 4g use that to download the sd data then copy and paste it to your tp..you can also google the sd data and copy and paste while connected to a laptop or pc..sorry was checking this link to see if ONLIVE was working on ICS port....anyone tried?....love playing Saints Row and Batman Arkaham City on my TP and wanna continue playing it.......CYANOGENMOD team rocks


----------



## Larry94

Blazing angel said:


> No matter what i change my build prop to, it doesn't let me download any ea game. Could you do me a favor, maybe try putting your build.prop on mediafire for others? We all do have the same device.


Sure I'll add my Build.prop to the OP sooner or later. About EA games, I have never successfully downloaded their data... So your best bet is to find the Adreno SD Card data online on sharing sites or do as the person above suggested.


----------



## Blazing angel

century01 said:


> Did you try the one Larry has posted? the Samsung SGH-T989 change the 4 lines in your build prop.Please note that unless you have 3g or 4g you can't download files on TP.If you have another Android device that has a 3g or 4g use that to download the sd data then copy and paste it to your tp..you can also google the sd data and copy and paste while connected to a laptop or pc..sorry was checking this link to see if ONLIVE was working on ICS port....anyone tried?....love playing Saints Row and Batman Arkaham City on my TP and wanna continue playing it.......CYANOGENMOD team rocks


4 lines? I thought he only changed 2 lines? Am i missing something?

(I've added the data via my phone)


----------



## Larry94

Blazing angel said:


> 4 lines? I thought he only changed 2 lines? Am i missing something?
> 
> (I've added the data via my phone)


Oops,

ro.product.model=SGH-T989
ro.product.brand=samsung
ro.product.name=SGH-T989
ro.product.device=SGH-T989


----------



## Blazing angel

Larry94 said:


> Oops,
> 
> ro.product.model=SGH-T989
> ro.product.brand=samsung
> ro.product.name=SGH-T989
> ro.product.device=SGH-T989


Oh, thanks  Will try again, hopefully works


----------



## Doobdonk

century01 said:


> Did you try the one Larry has posted? the Samsung SGH-T989 change the 4 lines in your build prop.Please note that unless you have 3g or 4g you can't download files on TP.If you have another Android device that has a 3g or 4g use that to download the sd data then copy and paste it to your tp..you can also google the sd data and copy and paste while connected to a laptop or pc..sorry was checking this link to see if ONLIVE was working on ICS port....anyone tried?....love playing Saints Row and Batman Arkaham City on my TP and wanna continue playing it.......CYANOGENMOD team rocks


I have only wifi and have no issues downloading files on my touchpad. Most have no issues in the packaged browser, but some file sharing sites fail, in which case firefox beta will work for any file. I then unzip/unrar and use a file manager to do whatever i wish with the files.


----------



## century01

Doobdonk said:


> I have only wifi and have no issues downloading files on my touchpad. Most have no issues in the packaged browser, but some file sharing sites fail, in which case firefox beta will work for any file. I then unzip/unrar and use a file manager to do whatever i wish with the files.


sorry that answer was in reguards to EA games...Sims,Deadspace,Madden...etc unless you have a 3g/4g connection.All other games play and download normal.


----------



## scrizz

the couterstrike 1.6 on android works great


----------



## eddy2004man

whenever i try editing my build prop i get an error. any suggestions?


----------



## scrizz

eddy2004man said:


> whenever i try editing my build prop i get an error. any suggestions?


what does the error say?


----------



## xSLUGx

Lets Golf 3 starts out great but breaks after additional data is downloaded, and it seems the gyrometer is broke in CM9 so tilting in most games does not work.


----------



## bugdroid

I am running ICS 0.6 I have downloaded all the data needed for asphalt 6. But after it lags through the opening movie it dumps me back to the home screen. I have changed the four lines in the build prop to the Samsung SGH-7989. Any ideas??


----------



## Larry94

bugdroid said:


> I am running ICS 0.6 I have downloaded all the data needed for asphalt 6. But after it lags through the opening movie it dumps me back to the home screen. I have changed the four lines in the build prop to the Samsung SGH-7989. Any ideas??


SGH-T989 != SGH-7989

Either you made a typo in your post or you messed it up in your build.prop. If not, I have no idea. Asphalt is working fine for me.


----------



## bugdroid

Typo on here.  Could my download be a corrupted one? What version of asphalt 6 do you have working?


----------



## Larry94

bugdroid said:


> Typo on here.  Could my download be a corrupted one? What version of asphalt 6 do you have working?


I bought it on the Android Market during the .10 cent sale. So its the lates market version. Did you change the Build.prop before or after installing from the market/APK?


----------



## bugdroid

I modified it after I downloaded the APK


----------



## bugdroid

bugdroid said:


> I modified it after I downloaded the APK


----------



## scy1192

All of the Humble Bundle 5 games work well (World of Goo, Anomaly HD, Osmos HD, EDGE) on stock.

edit:

World of Goo

Version: Unknown (.apk from humblebundle.com)

None

------------

Anomaly HD

Version: Unknown

None
-------------

Osmos HD

Version: 1.2.1 build 1328058470 (.apk from humblebundle.com)

None

-------------

EDGE

Version: 1.82.5 (.apk from humblebundle.com)

None


----------



## bugdroid

I bought back stab HD today. I can get;it to download the data because of the modified build prop. But just like asphalt as soon as I get thru the choppy intro movie it dies. Any help would be very welcome.


----------



## Larry94

1. You failed on the build.prop. ro.product.board should not be SGH-T989, it is "tenderloin".
. 
2. Are you using stock CM9? No 3rd part Kernels suck as Bricked Kernel?

3. Have you modified the DPI at all?


----------



## bugdroid

Ok i will fix the prop and try that. I am using the files from the OP for installing 0.6. No special kernel. I am using the 120 dpi patch tho.


----------



## ndt

You should add also the non-working games, that'll sure be helpful.


----------



## Larry94

bugdroid said:


> I am using the 120 dpi patch tho.


That is it! Flash the 160 dpi and see if it works.


----------



## bugdroid

It is still doing the same thing. Runs thru the chioppy intro movie then dumps me back to the homescreen.


----------



## Larry94

bugdroid said:


> It is still doing the same thing. Runs thru the chioppy intro movie then dumps me back to the homescreen.


Well I don't know what to tell you buddy.


----------



## bugdroid

should i remove ics and reinstall it from scratch?


----------



## Larry94

bugdroid said:


> should i remove ics and reinstall it from scratch?


I got both of these games working in CM7 and they just carried over. You could reinstall if you think that will help.


----------



## PainToad

Did you install Real Racing through an APK as it's not showing up for me in Market....


----------



## eddy2004man

did anyone find a working version of nfl pro 2012 ?


----------



## hotshotz79

Did anyone try '*Where's My Water'*?

Because it works perfectly in CM7
However when i upgraded to CM9, the game loading has become 10x slower, and earlier sound was working fine but after restart the sound is chopping up.

Let me know if anyone has WMW working with no issues on CM9


----------



## Motoki

hotshotz79 said:


> Did anyone try '*Where's My Water'*?
> 
> Because it works perfectly in CM7
> However when i upgraded to CM9, the game loading has become 10x slower, and earlier sound was working fine but after restart the sound is chopping up.
> 
> Let me know if anyone has WMW working with no issues on CM9


The loading screens are horribly slow but at least it works more or less now. The earlier alpha it was having weird graphical issues.

I personally having gotten it to the level of CM7 or how quick it works on my phone though and I suspect we won't until they get the hardware accel and audio and what not worked out.


----------



## eZaCx

Games which I have installed on the following model/brand:

ro.product.model=GT-I9100
ro.product.brand=samsung
ro.product.name=GT-I9100
ro.product.device=GT-I9100

HP Touchpad CM9 0.6
(Device is not overclocked. Although I have overclocked it to 1.73 Ghz, to see what difference it might have. And you couldn't really notice anything)
(Several games below are not fully updated to the current version. I am well aware of that. I will be updating them in the near future, but this is what I have so far.)

1. Blood and Glory Uncensored (1.1.1) + Censored - BOTH work PERFECTLY fine. The intro is slightly laggy, but gameplay is absolutely flawless. The sound is perfect aswell.
2. FLCommando (1.0.3) - Intro very slightly laggy, otherwise gameplay is great. One slight problem I have noticed was the dimensions are messed up, and it won't give you an option to fit the screen perfectly. Due to this, some of the information on the game (gun selection etc etc) is cut off a bit, but still fine though. Sound is perfect aswell.
3. GTA III (1.1) - Flawless game. (Only problem (?) I see is the graphics. It works smoothly, but the graphics seem a bit low to me, I am not sure if this is supposed to be like this or not.) And the sound seems to be a bit scratchy. Otherwise game works fine.
4. Gun Bros (3.0.0) - Great game, great graphics, and really smooth. Only problem I can say is again, the sound seems to be laggy/scratchy. I usually just turn it off while playing, or lower the volume.
5. CK Zombies (2.0.2) - Flawless game, everything works.
6. Eternity Warriors (2.1.0) - Great game, great graphics and smooth. Again, problem would be the sound not being as great.
7. BT Gangsta (2.1.0) - Great game, etc etc. Sound is again probably the only factor.
8. Contract Killer (1.4.1) - Also a great game, but does seem somewhat laggy at times. It is in no sense as smooth as the others games I have mentioned. But works just fine.
9. Zombie Dash (2.3) - Flawless game, everything works.
10. Portable Counterstrike (1.0) - Works fine, depending on your internet connection and server.
11. Angry Birds (2.0.2) + Angry Birds Rio (1.4.2) + Angry Birds Seasons (2.2.0) - ALL Flawless games, everything works.
12. Asphalt 6 HD (1.0.8) - Great game. Into is laggy, but gameplay/graphics are perfectly fine, including sound as well.
13. Tiki Kart 3D (2.3) - Flawless game. Graphics/Gameplay/Sound all fine.
14. X-Plane (9.70.1) - Great simulator, graphics aren't "too great" but works fine without lag.
15. Lane Splitter (3.0.2) - Flawless game. Graphics aren't half bad since I am playing it on a tablet. Sound/gameplay are fine.
16. Racing Moto (1.1.5) - It's a "ok" game. It is not really optimized for a tablet so gameplay can get kinda annoying some times with slight lag between maneuvers. But works nonetheless, a long with sound.
17. Sentinel 3 (1.1.0) - Flawless game, everything works.
18. FieldRunners (1.04) - Flawless game, everything works.
19. Grave Defense HD (1.0.5) - Flawless game, everything works.
20. Robo defense (2.3.0) - Flawless game, everything works.
21. Spirit HD (1.5.8)- Flawless game, everything works.
22. Osmos HD (1.2.1) - Flawless game, everything works.
23. Cut the Rope (1.3.1) - Flawless game, everything works.
24. Fruit Ninja (1.5.4) - Flawless game, everything works.
25. Super Stickman Golf (1.6) - Flawless game, everything works.
26. Plants vs Zombies (1.0.0) - Flawless game, everything works.
27. HeavyGunner (1.0.3) - The controls are a pain, until you change it to what you prefer. Graphics are not great, and its really not tablet optimized, but it works.
28. Galcon (1.9.11) - Not really a tablet optimized game, so it has a rather crappy gameplay. I love the Galcon on WebOS though.
29. Glow Hockey (1.0.7) - Flawless game, everything works.
30. Paper Toss (1.0.9) - Everything works fine, but gameplay is kind of ruined due to the huge ad on the top.
31. Line Runner (2.0.1) - Everything works, there is a small ad on top, but gameplay is fine compared to "Paper toss."
32. Sparkle Free (1.2.1) - Flawless, everything works.

Emulators:
1. N64oid (2.2.1) - Works perfectly fine with Super Smash Bros, Mario Kart 64, and Super Mario 64.
2. GameBoid (2.4.7) - Works perfectly fine with Pokemon Fire Red/Ruby/Green. Will work with anything just fine. I was even able to import cheats on my PC, and place it back on my tablet and play.

Games that did not work:
1. N.O.V.A 2 - Tried several versions but ultimately, the intro lag killed it. It was already extremely laggy, and if you try to skip the intro, it crashes and nothing more you can do with it. I tried re installing several times.
2. N.O.V.A. - the dimensions are totally screwed, so it makes it unplayable.
3. Reckless Getaway - The menu's all show up perfectly fine, and there is no lag. BUT, whenever you actually try to play the game, it doesn't work and sends you back to the main menu. I was not able to get around this.
4. Modern Combat 2 - I don't exactly remember what was wrong with this, I'm guessing it didn't load. (Did this a while back, but will be trying once more later)
5. Need for Speed Shift - Would not let me download game data, despite changing models of tablet, and reinstalling several times.
(I tried some other games, which I do not remember on top of my head.)

Soon, I will be trying to get Modern Combat 3 to work by changing my model/brand to
EDIT: I got Modern Combat 3 to work with this method!

ro.product.model=SGH-T989
ro.product.brand=samsung
ro.product.name=SGH-T989
ro.product.device=SGH-T989

I heard this would be perfect for this game. I will also try to make Modern Combat 2, and N.O.V.A 2 to work once more. (As well as some other games).

I hope this post will help everyone who is frantically searching for games, and wasting their time in doing so.

Note: (I am an Apple fan, I would prefer iOS anyday. Working with Android is just a huge pain, but thank god I am tech savvy. Being able to overclock/root/getting games to work properly with various tablets/hand helds etc is quite annoying. But I suppose with ICS CM9, I have a new view against Android since it seems to be ok, and after all the work I guess it's decent (nothing compared to iOS customization/apps etc though.).
Note 2: If any one needs help with their HP Touchpad CM9 (Boot menu/Upgrades/Apps/Customization/) or Customizing their WebOS half to run properly (better than Android by overclocking to 1.73 - 1.8+ GHZ, patches, etc), just message me on this site. If you have MSN messenger, just tell me so we can talk on there as well







.


----------



## TheGingerBreadMan

I don't suppose THD games would ever run on the TP?


----------



## scrizz

nfs shift worked for me with chainfire set to tegra


----------



## eZaCx

scrizz said:


> nfs shift worked for me with chainfire set to tegra


I was actually scared of using chainfire, because if it backfires, it can potentially ruin your device right? And don't you need Chainfire Pro or something? Could you perhaps post a small guide as to how it works? I'm really curious.

To my other post, I got Modern Combat 3 to run like a dream!


----------



## MidnightRob

Nice list Ezacx.. found a few free games worth checking out. Would say something about your apple comment but as an ex apple fan myself I won't lol. Nfs Shift works for me without neededing to do anything to Chanfire but had it since Cm7 so it just carried over fine.


----------



## Blazing angel

Man, i've tried all the combos for the different build props, but none of them allow me to see games like real racing 2 or need for speed shift. Can anyone post up a build prop?

Another question, where can i find the real racing 2 data . I sideloaded the apk from a tegra phone, but the data isn't for the adreno gpu.

Thanks in advance guys (all the data for real racing i found never worked )


----------



## MidnightRob

Hmm, so all this talk about Nfs Shift has made me want to play it a bit. Although it runs on my system I've seen to run into an issue where the the driver is constantly trying to pull right. The only way I can even balance it out is to hold the touchpad as if I'm in portrait mode... Wondering what the issue could be


----------



## Motoki

eZaCx said:


> I was actually scared of using chainfire, because if it backfires, it can potentially ruin your device right? And don't you need Chainfire Pro or something? Could you perhaps post a small guide as to how it works? I'm really curious.


I haven't had any problems with Chainfire and don't recall reading about anyone else with a Touchpad having issues with it. If the disclaimer message is scaring you it's pretty much just a standard use at your own risk cya 'Don't blame me if your device blows up' message. Actually, Cyanogen mod itself has a disclaimer more or less to that effect too.

re: EA Games NFS Real Racing, etc etc

Most EA games have not been updated for ICS which is why they will not show up in the market no matter what build.prop you use if you are running CM9 and if you already had them installed from CM7 they will probably not work correctly. They haven't updated most of their games in some time and honestly Android does not seem to be a huge priority for them so I wouldn't hold my breath for an update soon.

_Eventually_ down the road when all the phones start going ICS they will pretty much have to, but right now like 1% of (official) Android devices are running ICS and I just don't think they care.


----------



## francoisboul

Dragon's Lair v. 1.052

HP Touchpad 32 GB, CM9 - rc0-Touchpad-alpha 0.6

Dragon's Lair installed with no problems, but the game is unplayable... Video is too choppy. Audio is fine.

Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Motoki

francoisboul said:


> Dragon's Lair v. 1.052
> 
> HP Touchpad 32 GB, CM9 - rc0-Touchpad-alpha 0.6
> 
> Dragon's Lair installed with no problems, but the game is unplayable... Video is too choppy. Audio is fine.
> 
> Anyone else had this problem?


I have it too. I am pretty sure everyone does and I believe it is directly related to the lack of hardware acceleration for video in the early alpha builds of CM9. IWhen Netflix etc get fixed this will most likely as well.

It's a special case game because most games don't run on video playback or maybe just an intro but this one is pretty much all video.


----------



## enik

Anyone having luck with dead space? It displays in portrait for me but everything else works. I just need to force it into landscape. Any ideas?


----------



## abhi.eternal

Can anyone help me get UNO running in my TP? Thanks.


----------



## lvpre

abhi.eternal said:


> Can anyone help me get UNO running in my TP? Thanks.


Install it on your phone, and copy the gameloft uno folder to your touchpad in the same location that it was on your phone. Then install the app from the market and it should work.


----------



## durham

Motoki said:


> Yeah I don't think anything changed there. I still can't get Tintin (the 3D version) to work no matter what I change the build.prop to or what settings I use in Chainfire.


Have you had any better luck with Tintin? Trying to get it to work as well, in ICS.


----------



## hotshotz79

Is it possible for anyone to try out;
*Wheres my Water* on the new Cyanogen *ICS Alpha 1.0* build?

Last checked on ICS Alpha 0.6, it had long loading times... even clicking Retry took long
(Only reason why I am on CM7 >.<)


----------



## midas

hotshotz79 said:


> Is it possible for anyone to try out;
> *Wheres my Water* on the new Cyanogen *ICS Alpha 1.0* build?
> 
> Last checked on ICS Alpha 0.6, it had long loading times... even clicking Retry took long
> (Only reason why I am on CM7 >.<)


Took about 5 seconds to load a level. Replay took about 3 seconds. Gameplay itself is no longer choppy.


----------



## Motoki

durham said:


> Have you had any better luck with Tintin? Trying to get it to work as well, in ICS.


No I gave up. I tried every combination of build.prop edits and Chainfire settings I could think of on both CM7 and 9. I haven't tried yet on the new CM9 alpha 1, but I don't see how hardware accel will make a difference. It didn't for CM7.


----------



## JohanX

lvpre said:


> Install it on your phone, and copy the gameloft uno folder to your touchpad in the same location that it was on your phone. Then install the app from the market and it should work.


 I tried that and UNO won't run.

I copied the gameloft directory off of the sd card in my phone and copied it to the touchpad's sdcard directory.

UNO starts up then crashes. The error log is complaining about an invalid long format number...

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Motoki

FYI: Dragons Layer works fine now with the latest update that adds hardware acceleration.


----------



## joenilan

Motoki said:


> FYI: Dragons Layer works fine now with the latest update that adds hardware acceleration.


Also, Order & Chaos now works (since alpha1) if anybody missed it.


----------



## Anamanaguchii

Are there any tweaks we can perform on the WebOS side to increase the Android gaming performance?


----------



## francoisboul

francoisboul said:


> Dragon's Lair v. 1.052
> 
> HP Touchpad 32 GB, CM9 - rc0-Touchpad-alpha 0.6
> 
> Dragon's Lair installed with no problems, but the game is unplayable... Video is too choppy. Audio is fine.
> 
> Anyone else had this problem?


Works fine with Alpha 1 (and Alpha 2 of course!)


----------



## Aganar

Sweet. I didn't even know Dragon's Lair was on Android now.


----------



## mcdaking84

is anyone having a problem with the touch controls of Homerun battle 3d?

they are very jittery

it worked fine on cm7


----------



## mcdaking84

joenilan said:


> Also, Order & Chaos now works (since alpha1) if anybody missed it.


how did you get it to work? when I start it it tells me it might not work advance or ask for a refund, and shuts down


----------



## joenilan

mcdaking84 said:


> how did you get it to work? when I start it it tells me it might not work advance or ask for a refund, and shuts down


was using the SGH build.prop edit in the first post... but now it opens loads and says needs to update even though i already updated... dunno what the problem is.


----------



## coppolla

hi guys anyone get real soccer 2012 1.0.7 working ?


----------



## GlockStar

Can anyone confirm the new Dead Space 1.1.38 update works on ICS?


----------



## JohanX

GlockStar said:


> Can anyone confirm the new Dead Space 1.1.38 update works on ICS?


 It does NOT work on the Touchpad (Alpha 2). It goes to download the data for the SD card and posts a "server error".

The data is no longer in the "EA" folder on the sd card. I have it on my phone. It appears to be in a different folder. I tried copying that folder, but that didn't work either.

I have a support case open with EA, but I am not holding my breath....

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## watsinaname

real football is working for me now, but the controls do not appear properly on the screen, menu items load fine. Current build prop is for gt-I9100


----------



## GlockStar

JohanX said:


> It does NOT work on the Touchpad (Alpha 2). It goes to download the data for the SD card and posts a "server error".
> 
> The data is no longer in the "EA" folder on the sd card. I have it on my phone. It appears to be in a different folder. I tried copying that folder, but that didn't work either.
> 
> I have a support case open with EA, but I am not holding my breath....
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


Have you tried everything? Like, exhausted every possible solution? Have you tried sideloading the data files? Maybe you should clear cache.Try all the chainfire plugins (PowerVR would be the most likely answer). Of ALL the games that I wanted to work properly, it was dead space.


----------



## HY-rowi

GlockStar said:


> Have you tried everything? Like, exhausted every possible solution?


I would exhaust every single humanly and inhumanly possible solution and code and all CM9 alphas and nighties on Earth plus some for you.

So how much are you paying me?


----------



## bcrawford

JohanX said:


> It does NOT work on the Touchpad (Alpha 2). It goes to download the data for the SD card and posts a "server error".
> 
> The data is no longer in the "EA" folder on the sd card. I have it on my phone. It appears to be in a different folder. I tried copying that folder, but that didn't work either.
> 
> I have a support case open with EA, but I am not holding my breath....
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


There is a work around for this, but you need another device that can download that game data. I have the game running just fine on my touchpad CM9 alpha 2 pulling the files from my galaxy nexus.

1. Change the build.id to IML74k
2. Download Chainfire 3d and install the drivers from the main menu
3. Download the powerVR drivers to your touchpad and install them from "install plugins" option on the main menu of chainfire.
5. Go to "default openGL settings" option on the main menu of chainfire
6. Select "use a plugin" and select powerVR.
7. Download Dead Space from the market.
8. Move the game data to the touchpad. (Data is located in /Android/data/com.ea.deadspace_na/)
9. Enjoy


----------



## akash1229

Anyone know a way to make Real Racing 2 work? Its only stuck on downloading and I have heard that even if I get it to work by transferring sd data from your phone, the display is wonky??


----------



## GlockStar

HY-rowi said:


> I would exhaust every single humanly and inhumanly possible solution and code and all CM9 alphas and nighties on Earth plus some for you.
> 
> So how much are you paying me?


ROTFL! How about my first born daughter, my left nut, and 2 courtside seats to a Miami Heat game?









But anyway, would it be illegal/would I get banned for asking someone to post the sd card files? I'm not asking someone to upload these files, but I'm not asking someone not to upload them either...


----------



## HY-rowi

GlockStar said:


> But anyway, would it be illegal/would I get banned for asking someone to post the sd card files?


illegal to the max.


----------



## masterchung7

HY-rowi said:


> illegal to the max.


I disagree to some extent, pirating apps are illegal, but if the app does not show up in android market/ phone is unsupported the Dev doesn't really lose money unless someone else gets the files. But short answer, its illegal and you will get banned.
Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## GlockStar

masterchung7 said:


> I disagree to some extent, pirating apps are illegal, but if the app does not show up in android market/ phone is unsupported the Dev doesn't really lose money unless someone else gets the files. But short answer, its illegal and you will get banned.
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Thanks you guys. I can confirm Real Racing 2 works. The beginning menu screen has out of place stuff, but is still manageable. Gameplay is fine, but the sky is completely black

I can confirm bcrawfords method works. Dead Space rocks!


----------



## Stein3x

I can confirm also that Dead Space 1.1.38 works great on ICS without any problems so far


----------



## JohanX

bcrawford said:


> There is a work around for this, but you need another device that can download that game data. I have the game running just fine on my touchpad CM9 alpha 2 pulling the files from my galaxy nexus.
> 
> 1. Change the build.id to IML74k
> 2. Download Chainfire 3d and install the drivers from the main menu
> 3. Download the powerVR drivers to your touchpad and install them from "install plugins" option on the main menu of chainfire.
> 5. Go to "default openGL settings" option on the main menu of chainfire
> 6. Select "use a plugin" and select powerVR.
> 7. Download Dead Space from the market.
> 8. Move the game data to the touchpad. (Data is located in /Android/data/com.ea.deadspace_na/)
> 9. Enjoy


 Thanks bcrawford!

I had everything right except the IML74k. What does that and do I have to worry about other things not working now that I have changed my build.prop?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## GlockStar

BTW does anyone have/ know a sixaxis mapping for Dead Space. It seems virtually impossible to do.


----------



## GlockStar

There's quite a difference in graphics on GTA III if you download it while Chainfire is using the Tegra plugin. Everything is brighter, and more colorful. I've tried downloadiing the files using all 3 plugins, and Tegra does make a difference.


----------



## Xaero252

JohanX said:


> Thanks bcrawford!
> 
> I had everything right except the IML74k. What does that and do I have to worry about other things not working now that I have changed my build.prop?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


The difference is market identification, the "I" in this code designates Ice Cream Sandwich from what I understand, where as the "G" we had previously was "Gingerbread" Basically, a small error in the CM9 source code causing some tablet specific and ice cream sandwich specific apps to not show up, or download wrong content files on initial launch. It doesn't break anything by enabling it.


----------



## travnav1

Has anyone gotten SimCity Deluxe to work on CM9? I tried downloading to my Nexus One and copying the game files with no success. I copied the 48mb "com.ea.simcitydeluxe_na" file to sd card\android\data directory. The most I got is the intro screen before it shut down. Any suggestions??


----------



## Infinite Jest

So is there no way currently to download the data for Dead Space without a second device?It looks like Dead Space is on sale today and I'd really love to pick it up.


----------



## Motoki

Infinite Jest said:


> So is there no way currently to download the data for Dead Space without a second device?It looks like Dead Space is on sale today and I'd really love to pick it up.


No, and not for any of the EA apps either. But let's just say there is no _official_ way to download the data without another device and I will leave the rest to your imagination.

I did read yesterday that Google increased the max file size for submitted apps from 50MB to 4GB so it's possible that at some future date EA will do away with the in app data download and just put the complete game up on the market but that does not appear to be the case currently.


----------



## PhilyP

JohanX said:


> Thanks bcrawford!
> 
> I had everything right except the IML74k. What does that and do I have to worry about other things not working now that I have changed my build.prop?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


well I downloaded the game on my phone and found the file. Where do I put it on my touchpad? Do I need to download chainfire for this game to work? I tried to put the file on my sd card, but when I start the game it still says I need to download the needed files...


----------



## gcklau

PhilyP said:


> well I downloaded the game on my phone and found the file. Where do I put it on my touchpad? Do I need to download chainfire for this game to work? I tried to put the file on my sd card, but when I start the game it still says I need to download the needed files...


Which game are you dealing with? If it's games by EA or game loft its usually in the sdcard/Android/data/ folder

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilyP

gcklau said:


> Which game are you dealing with? If it's games by EA or game loft its usually in the sdcard/Android/data/ folder
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk


it's dead space. Its being weird it wont let me copy my sd card files from my phone to the sdcard/android/data/ on my touchpad through my pc.


----------



## PhilyP

PhilyP said:


> it's dead space. Its being weird it wont let me copy my sd card files from my phone to the sdcard/android/data/ on my touchpad through my pc.


well I managed to transfer the data. now the game opens, but it can't pass the ea loading icon. it just crashes back to home screen.


----------



## PhilyP

lol wow i don't know whats wrong with this thing, but it just started working...soooo idk


----------



## watsinaname

Dead Space is working for me now, thanks to bcrawford's steps. But, it feels odd that even after paying for a game, one still has to run around looking for files and make all those changes


----------



## JohanX

PhilyP said:


> well I managed to transfer the data. now the game opens, but it can't pass the ea loading icon. it just crashes back to home screen.


 Did you edit build.prop?

Do you have Chainfire installed with the Powervr plugin set add default?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## stvnb36

Does anyone know why when I change my build.prop to GT-i9100 in Alpha 2 it breaks my ability to charge the touchpad? Anyone else had this happen? As soon as I put the build.prop back the way it was, charging is no longer an issue


----------



## Infinite Jest

Motoki said:


> No, and not for any of the EA apps either. But let's just say there is no _official_ way to download the data without another device and I will leave the rest to your imagination.
> 
> I did read yesterday that Google increased the max file size for submitted apps from 50MB to 4GB so it's possible that at some future date EA will do away with the in app data download and just put the complete game up on the market but that does not appear to be the case currently.


Damn...

Thanks for the reply. I hope they do eventually move all of the data to the market or play pen or whatever it's called now.


----------



## Devedander

travnav1 said:


> Has anyone gotten SimCity Deluxe to work on CM9? I tried downloading to my Nexus One and copying the game files with no success. I copied the 48mb "com.ea.simcitydeluxe_na" file to android directory. The most I got is the intro screen before it shut down. Any suggestions??


bumpingfor sim city


----------



## mattman5000

I'm having trouble with Dead Space on TouchPad Alpha 2. I followed all the steps in bcrawford's post. The game starts, but it is unplayable because everything is white. Any ideas? I searched and found some other posts about the same problem, but none had a solution. This game looks great on my Droid X. I'm sure it be much better on the TouchPad.


----------



## Devedander

mattman5000 said:


> I'm having trouble with Dead Space on TouchPad Alpha 2. I followed all the steps in bcrawford's post. The game starts, but it is unplayable because everything is white. Any ideas? I searched and found some other posts about the same problem, but none had a solution. This game looks great on my Droid X. I'm sure it be much better on the TouchPad.


same here


----------



## phrozen087

mattman5000 said:


> I'm having trouble with Dead Space on TouchPad Alpha 2. I followed all the steps in bcrawford's post. The game starts, but it is unplayable because everything is white. Any ideas? I searched and found some other posts about the same problem, but none had a solution. This game looks great on my Droid X. I'm sure it be much better on the TouchPad.


The white screen means your Chainfire settings aren't correct. Make sure you have the PowerVR plugin for chainfire installed and active. If you don't have Chainfire set up correctly then everything will be white. I tried to run it without chainfire installed and the white screen was the result.


----------



## Devedander

phrozen087 said:


> The white screen means your Chainfire settings aren't correct. Make sure you have the PowerVR plugin for chainfire installed and active. If you don't have Chainfire set up correctly then everything will be white. I tried to run it without chainfire installed and the white screen was the result.


i am using cf with power vr active... white.

do i need the pro ver?


----------



## Infinite Jest

What purpose does the chainfire3D driver serve for android games in the case of the touchpad?


----------



## Devedander

phrozen087 said:


> The white screen means your Chainfire settings aren't correct. Make sure you have the PowerVR plugin for chainfire installed and active. If you don't have Chainfire set up correctly then everything will be white. I tried to run it without chainfire installed and the white screen was the result.


Never mind, I got it to work... you have to back out of the plugins settings screen in CF to get it to make the change. Game plays now... although controls are kind of funky for a tablet as your thumb has to make a lot of movement but that's not a problem with the process.

Also got Sim City working, not sure whatI did diferent and it didn't require CF so hmmm... happy though!

Now if I could just get Real Racing 2 and mabye some football games to work...


----------



## GlockStar

Has anyone else had problems with Backbreacker THD? All the graphics work, its just that my player and the tacklers are stiff as a board in game play (its actually pretty funny to watch)


----------



## mattman5000

I got dead space to work. I didn't have the powervr plugin selected in CF. It was installed, but not selected. Somehow I missed that step the first time.


----------



## FaberfoX

I've got dead space working downloading the data on my milestone, but (I guess due to low ram) can't find NFS Hot Pursuit on the market even with a tweaked build.prop, so I wouldn't mind if someone pmed me a good set of sddata... I did the goog but couldn't find one that worked without a 5002 error.
So, did anyone get NFS:HP working?


----------



## JohanX

FaberfoX said:


> I've got dead space working downloading the data on my milestone, but (I guess due to low ram) can't find NFS Hot Pursuit on the market even with a tweaked build.prop, so I wouldn't mind if someone pmed me a good set of sddata... I did the goog but couldn't find one that worked without a 5002 error.
> So, did anyone get NFS:HP working?


 I have the same issue.

I copied the data from my phone, but the game still tries to download the data and I get the usual "server error".

Anyone have NFS Hot Pursuit working?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## enik

JohanX said:


> I have the same issue.
> 
> I copied the data from my phone, but the game still tries to download the data and I get the usual "server error".
> 
> Anyone have NFS Hot Pursuit working?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


Anyone got a workaround for this?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvpre

Simcity work around:

Copy the data folder to your touchpad from your phone. Should be under android/data/com.ea.simcitydeluxe_na. Next, use titanium back to backup simcity deluxe. Then go to titaniumbackup folder and copy the three simcity files to your touchpad to the titaniumbackup folder. Open tb on the touchpad. You may have to refresh or clear data from the settings/app menu. It will probably be at the bottom of your list. Then restore it and it should work. However, an update to the game will kill it and you will have to repeat the process. You may also have to edit your build.prop...mine is already edited so not sure if that makes a difference.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## khangtexas

Anybody able to play shadow guardian hd or 9mm hd on nightly 03/08???


----------



## Devedander

lvpre said:


> Simcity work around:
> 
> Copy the data folder to your touchpad from your phone. Should be under android/data/com.ea.simcitydeluxe_na. Next, use titanium back to backup simcity deluxe. Then go to titaniumbackup folder and copy the three simcity files to your touchpad to the titaniumbackup folder. Open tb on the touchpad. You may have to refresh or clear data from the settings/app menu. It will probably be at the bottom of your list. Then restore it and it should work. However, an update to the game will kill it and you will have to repeat the process. You may also have to edit your build.prop...mine is already edited so not sure if that makes a difference.
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


Does your sim city scroll really poorly? On mine scrolling and zooming are really chunky somehow... like a quick scroll will freeze for half a second, then scrol and then if you slow scroll continuousy it works fine. Zooming also gets a half second freeze but I assumed that was due to loadig textures...


----------



## PsHayes

Does anyone know how to get Dungeon Hunter or Dungeon Hunter 2 HD versions to work? I have the latest ICS nightly build.


----------



## avidoc1

PhilyP said:


> lol wow i don't know whats wrong with this thing, but it just started working...soooo idk


have you changed anything in your buildprop other than the build id for getting dead space to work.I copied the data in the designated folder but it still tries to download files and then gets stuck at the server error


----------



## Infinite Jest

Does the build prop need to be changed for dling real racing? The download keeps failing after a few minutes at 0%.


----------



## GlockStar

PsHayes said:


> Does anyone know how to get Dungeon Hunter or Dungeon Hunter 2 HD versions to work? I have the latest ICS nightly build.


Well yeah, dungeon hunter works for me just fine. v3.4.7. IDK about Dungeon Hunter 2.

I would also like to know how to get Shadow guardian to work. The data downloads, but it FC's after the animated gameloft logo


----------



## frog23

Real Soccer doesn't play with CM 9, fine with CM 7. One slight problem, even at 160 dpi still can't see the controls on the screen.


----------



## PhilyP

Can anyone get modern combat 3 to work? I changed the build prop to what is recommends from the 1st page but it still stays my device is not compatible.


----------



## GlockStar

PhilyP said:


> Can anyone get modern combat 3 to work? I changed the build prop to what is recommends from the 1st page but it still stays my device is not compatible.


I don't think there's a way to have Modern Combat 3 work legally on the Touchpad. Make an inference. Can anyone else help me confirm this?
Hopefully I'm not out of line for saying this =/


----------



## GlockStar

frog23 said:


> Real Soccer doesn't play with CM 9, fine with CM 7. One slight problem, even at 160 dpi still can't see the controls on the screen.


Does DPI affect games? I noticed it affects apps like ES Explorer and Plex, but does it affect games?


----------



## PhilyP

GlockStar said:


> I don't think there's a way to have Modern Combat 3 work legally on the Touchpad. Make an inference. Can anyone else help me confirm this?
> Hopefully I'm not out of line for saying this =/


actually it worked. I doubled checked my build.prop and I forgot to add one thing hehe. P.S. I just bought it from the market for .49 cents! Works perfectly!


----------



## watsinaname

Here's a list of games running on my TouchPad:

1. ShadowGun
2. Dead Space (had to use the sd card filed download method)
3. MC3 (changed the build.prop file before installing)
4. Real Football/Soccer 12: Games loads fine but the controls are not visible, could it be a dpi thing?
5. Asphalt 6: (changed the build.prop file before installing)

I am interested in having Real Racing 2 and NFS: HP running too, but can't get Real Racing 2 to move beyond the download screen, tired the sd card method, it loaded the intro video but closed after saying it was missing some .m3g files.
I have not tried NFS:HP yet, any success stories here on these 2 games?

Also, have installed sixaxis and managed to use my ps3 sixaxs controller to play MC3 (it's double the fun with the controller) and ShadowGun (the default gamepad supports needs some fine tuning). I can share the MC3 map if anyone is interested.


----------



## gravity360

Anyone able to get Starfront Collision working? I've tried versions 1.0.0 thru 1.0.8 and no such luck.


----------



## tpolchies

How did you get Real Racing to work? The game data downloads but the game doesn't start...


----------



## tpolchies

frog23 said:


> Real Soccer doesn't play with CM 9, fine with CM 7. One slight problem, even at 160 dpi still can't see the controls on the screen.


 I have gotten Real soccer to work. Just change your build.prop to galaxy tab 10.1. worked for me.


----------



## tpolchies

oh. and 1 more thing; does anyone know how to download the game data for Dead Space? I bought it for .49 cents but every EA games that I have tried to download says, "server error (5002)"


----------



## Devedander

watsinaname said:


> Here's a list of games running on my TouchPad:
> 
> 1. ShadowGun
> 2. Dead Space (had to use the sd card filed download method)
> 3. MC3 (changed the build.prop file before installing)
> 4. Real Football/Soccer 12: Games loads fine but the controls are not visible, could it be a dpi thing?
> 5. Asphalt 6: (changed the build.prop file before installing)
> 
> I am interested in having Real Racing 2 and NFS: HP running too, but can't get Real Racing 2 to move beyond the download screen, tired the sd card method, it loaded the intro video but closed after saying it was missing some .m3g files.
> I have not tried NFS:HP yet, any success stories here on these 2 games?
> 
> Also, have installed sixaxis and managed to use my ps3 sixaxs controller to play MC3 (it's double the fun with the controller) and ShadowGun (the default gamepad supports needs some fine tuning). I can share the MC3 map if anyone is interested.


I donwloaded RR2 on my Galaxy 7 tab and it alos errs on some m3g files and crashes out... this seems to just be how it came down from the server because I downloaded it twice.


----------



## Devedander

Anyone have sound cut outs in GTA3? About every 2 minutes or so all the sound just completely goes silent, music an effects, for about 5 seconds, then comes back.

I reinstalled twice and same thing...


----------



## watsinaname

tpolchies said:


> I have gotten Real soccer to work. Just change your build.prop to galaxy tab 10.1. worked for me.


Thanks for the tip, tried with the galaxy tab build prop settings, changed the file, uninstalled the app, installed again, downloaded the data, the results still the same, can't get the on screen controls to show up! :-\


----------



## coppolla

tpolchies said:


> I have gotten Real soccer to work. Just change your build.prop to galaxy tab 10.1. worked for me.


 fifa is much better
i have gotten fifa 2012 working


----------



## Infinite Jest

I bought Dead Space today and convinced my friend with an android phone to buy the app also, after which I jacked her data files. Anyway, I got the game running and it runs reasonably well but I notice a really bad judder when you strafe (lateral movement). Is this the nature of the game or just how it runs on the TP atm?


----------



## JohanX

PhilyP said:


> actually it worked. I doubled checked my build.prop and I forgot to add one thing hehe. P.S. I just bought it from the market for .49 cents! Works perfectly!


 Would you care to tell us WHAT you did to your build.prop?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## GlockStar

JohanX said:


> Would you care to tell us WHAT you did to your build.prop?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


I'm using the Supermod or whatever its called build.prop.
The games I've confirmed working

Dungeon Defender (7.1)
Brother in Arms 2 (Most recent android version)
Dungeon Hunter (3.4.7)
Aftermath XHD (1.3.3)
Fruit Ninja THD (1.2.0)
Galaxy on Fire 2 THD (1.0.2)
Guerilla Bob THD (1.0)
Hawx (3.3.7)
Hero of Sparta HD (3.3.0)
Nova 2 HD (1.0.2)
Samarai II: Vengeance (1.0)
Shine Runner (1.1)
Siegecraft THD (1.1.0)
Riptide GP (1.2.2)
Sacred Odyssey HD (1.0.0)
Pinball HD for Tegra
Sprinkle (1.7.1)
Arma 2: Firing Range (1.0)

Most notable games with problems
Shadow Guardian (and other Gameloft games)
Soulcraft THD
A bunch of EA games
Backbreaker THD- Players completely stiff, kinda funny to watch and play. Everything else is fine though


----------



## enik

GlockStar said:


> I don't think there's a way to have Modern Combat 3 work legally on the Touchpad. Make an inference. Can anyone else help me confirm this?
> Hopefully I'm not out of line for saying this =/


I changed the model to Nexus S 4G the brand to google the name to sojus and the device to crespo4g

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sp33draca

Has anyone been able to get Brothers in Arms 2 (free) to work? When I start it the screen goes black and then just returns to the homescreen after a few seconds.

I also have the same problem with Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit getting the server error when it checks for updates at start.

I haven't been able to get Modern Combat to install yet. I've tried build prop settings for SGS-T989 and the GT-i9100. I'll try the Nexus settings above when I get home.

I HAVE gotten Backstab HD, Captain America, Dead Space, Asphalt 6, and ShadowGun to work. So far I've spent more time trying to find how to make the games work than I've spent playing them though 

I'm running a 32GB TouchPad with ICS Alpha 2 and the Supreme Mods (v1.3, I think) installed.


----------



## Infinite Jest

What is the deal with supreme mods, are they stable?

I digress; MC 3 keeps disappearing from the market for me, so it looks like I'm out of luck with that one.


----------



## Sp33draca

My TP hasn't crashed with it installed, so I'd say it's stable. However, it never crashed before I installed the mod.

As for what it _actually_ does, I'm not sure. Someone recommended it, saying it removed some problems when trying to play games, I figured it was worth a shot.

http://rootzwiki.com...better-battery/


----------



## frog23

GlockStar said:


> I don't think there's a way to have Modern Combat 3 work legally on the Touchpad. Make an inference. Can anyone else help me confirm this?
> Hopefully I'm not out of line for saying this =/


I've had it working since CM7. Used Nexus S has the model. now with CM9 i use the typical SGH - T989.

But i have the issue now with some games not compatible but they are compatible on my other Touchpad running CM7 same build prop as the one Touchpad i have running CM9. Assume it's ICS related of course?


----------



## Sp33draca

So I was able to install Modern Combat 3 once I had changed my build.prop with the following settings:

ro.product.model=Nexus S 4G
ro.product.brand=google
ro.product.name=sojus
ro.product.device=crespo4g

I'm downloading the ~750mb of files needed to start the game, does anyone know if there are any tricks needed to run it?


----------



## piston597

Anyone get Real Soccer 2012 to work? I got it to download by changing the build prop to the OP's suggestion. But the controls on the screen don't show fully it seems to be cropped.


----------



## Sp33draca

Just wanted to confirm that I was able to get Modern Combat 3 working last night, without any tricks other than the build.prop edits listed above.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Infinite Jest said:


> I bought Dead Space today and convinced my friend with an android phone to buy the app also, after which I jacked her data files. Anyway, I got the game running and it runs reasonably well but I notice a really bad judder when you strafe (lateral movement). Is this the nature of the game or just how it runs on the TP atm?


I completely forgot that I purchased this game for my iPod a while ago and now can play it on my iPhone (barely would run on 2nd gen touch ). It's buttery smooth on the iPhone but the TP has a lot of juddering which looks more driver related than hardware as static animations (when you're not moving your character) seem fine.

EDIT: unrelated question: Can chainfire have a negative effect on any other games/apps that don't require it to run?


----------



## jeep447

Infinite Jest said:


> I completely forgot that I purchased this game for my iPod a while ago and now can play it on my iPhone (barely would run on 2nd gen touch ). It's buttery smooth on the iPhone but the TP has a lot of juddering which looks more driver related than hardware as static animations (when you're not moving your character) seem fine.
> 
> EDIT: unrelated question: Can chainfire have a negative effect on any other games/apps that don't require it to run?


I can't say for sure that it does, but I had chainfire when I switched over to cm9a2 and all of my games were screwed up. I assumed since hardware acceleration was fixed in cm9a2 it was needed anymore anyway? After I uninstalled it all of my games worked fine, but hard tellin cause it could have also been something else. I've been using the SGH- T989 and I haven't had any issues other than Dead Space server error. Has anyone figured out whether a certain build prop edit fixes that or not? I've been using my ps3 controller with sixaxis on most of my games and I love it. I wrote a how to on it but it wasn't here unfortunately. Someone else mentioned the sound cut off on GTA3 on here and I get the same thing on mine just to throw it out there and MC3 is a blast with a ps3 contoller!

Edit - Nevernind I just did the simple thing I completely forgot about called "reading". Hand to forhead


----------



## khangtexas

any good news for shadow guardian????


----------



## tekrhino

Whats up guys,

Just wanted to chime in here. I couldn't get any HD games working my Touchpad with CM9 Alpha 2 running.
But yesterday I decided to try and install a different Kernel in hopes that would work and it did work with the Gameloft Games Modern Combat 3 and Nova2 HD.

But the EA Game - Dead Space still won't download the 492MB of additional data needed to run the game.
The Kernel I am using is "Bricked-v0.6-ICS"

I was a little nervous using a different kernel with a buggy ROM but it worked for me.
Before flashing the new Kernel I had Rohans SuperMOD v1.3 installed. Now I'm unsure if the SuperMOD is voided with the new Kernel.
Now I'm a little nervous about trying to flash the SuperMOD with this different Kernel installed.

Edit:
After having copied the downloaded Data files over from my LG G2x over to the Touchpad I was able to get the game running past the Download data portion that comes up in the begining but the Screen texture was nearly completely white as the game ran through its opening sequence (Dialogue). All this was before I installed and configured Chainfire3D Pro with all three plugins installed.
Also, after a little digging around I discovered that Rohans SuperMOD was still in effect after flashing the Bricked Kernel.

So to Summerize:
Flashing the Bricked Kernel for ICS made Gameloft games Modern Combat 3 and NOVA 2 HD work for me.
Afterwards, installing Chainfire3D Pro with the NVIDIA Plugin I was able to get Dead Space working. The Graphics are ...Well...WOW!..Superior!

Thanks for the tips on getting Dead Space working on my Touchpad.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Has anyone had any luck with fixing the stuttering in dead space? Also, I've noticed I most 3d game the act of looking around by swiping the screen seems to be a bit less smooth and sensitive than it should be. Is that probably just a touchscreen driver quirk?


----------



## NYkrinDC

*FIFA12*

*Market Version, 1.3.87*

* CM9 Nightly 3/29, modded build.prop to SGH-T989 in CM2*
I'm not sure if Nightly wiped that out or not, but although files would not download from TP FIFA12 install, I copied the additional data pack from my Droid X, and it runs beautifully.


----------



## bboyairwreck

Has anyone gotten MultiPong to work? Not sure if i want to buy it yet but there is a sale for $0.99 til April 10th

Play Link:
https://play.google....erlab.multiponk


----------



## NYkrinDC

So has anyone gotten *NBA Jam* to work with the Touchpad on CM9? I tried sideloading and copying the files from my Droid X, like I did with FIFA12, but now when connected to the internet it won't go past the EA loading, checking for updates screen, and when not on wifi, it gets past it but crashes shortly thereafter.


----------



## PhilyP

anyone able to get bejeweled 2 to work? im getting weird graphic glitches. cannot really see anything.


----------



## devize

Can't get any of the unity based games to run, nor will GTIII work after it had previously on alpha 2 and earlier. Chainfire and plugins make no difference. Running unofficis
nightly 29/3. Guess I'll try the latest official

Edit: Latest official nightly fixed my issues. Could be because of the new Adreno drivers in the unofficial nightlies.

Edit 2: Found out why the games weren't working originally, it was because I removed the libaudio.so file. The bad thing is that my touchpad reboots all the time if I don't delete that file.


----------



## mysylence

bboyairwreck said:


> Has anyone gotten MultiPong to work? Not sure if i want to buy it yet but there is a sale for $0.99 til April 10th
> 
> Play Link:
> https://play.google....erlab.multiponk


Sorry for the late reply, hopefully you see this before the sale ends tomorrow it's still on sale 04/12/12. Yes, MultiPonk does work on the latest CM9 nightly. The graphics seem a little squished, like hiding the status bar should fix it, but otherwise it runs fine.


----------



## kalim wu

anyone know build prop for Blood and Glory (NR) thanks


----------



## Larry94

kalim wu said:


> anyone know build prop for Blood and Glory (NR) thanks


Try Sideloading it.


----------



## kalim wu

Larry94 said:


> Try Sideloading it.


 what that's mean


----------



## Larry94

kalim wu said:


> what that's mean


Its when you grab an ".APK" file off of the web and install it on your TP with a file manager.


----------



## GlockStar

Larry94 said:


> Its when you grab an ".APK" file off of the web and install it on your TP with a file manager.


_Legally_, that is. Just emphasizing we aren't encouraging any fishy stuff. Getting banned sucks


----------



## GlockStar

Any news on the newly released Tegra games btw like Jet Tailfin or demolition inc? Do they work?


----------



## Larry94

GlockStar said:


> _Legally_, that is. Just emphasizing we aren't encouraging any fishy stuff. Getting banned sucks


Nah I wasn't encouraging piracy; B&G NR is a free game and seeing that they make their money on in app purchases I don't see sideloading it as harmful.


----------



## ibanezbass

GlockStar said:


> Any news on the newly released Tegra games btw like Jet Tailfin or demolition inc? Do they work?


I get the application not compatible blah blah blah. If I could download one, I could use the nVidia plugin on Chainfire 3D.


----------



## tekrhino

How I sideload games.. "Legally" onto my Touchpad from LG G2x

*Copied from my XDA post on EA Games*:

I used "*Bluetooth File transfer*" (free in the market) to get the NFS apk sent from my LG G2x over to my Touchpad.
I installed BTFT onto both the devices so as to avoid issues with transfering.
From my G2x:
1) Using BTFT, Menu >More >Send Applications >select NFS > Send
2) Find your Touchpad on the list of BT Devices that comes up - if none then Menu >Search Devices (Make sure your TP is discoverable first)

Once the APK is sent over to your TP you can install it. I think the Default file transfer directorythat BTFT uses is "/SDCard".

Next you will need to send over the Data Files from the Game. The location is Android>Data>
Find the folder that looks something like "com.eamobile.nfs_hotpursuit" OR simular for NFS Shift it was "com.eamobile.nfsshift_na_wf".
Copy the complete folder to the same directory on your Touchpad.
If you don't have the folder in that directory on your phone then you have yet to download the data needed to run the game.
DO That first then go back and follow the steps.

G'luck


----------



## GlockStar

Larry94 said:


> I haven't heard about those! I'll have to give them a try.
> 
> Nah I wasn't encouraging piracy; B&G NR is a free game and seeing that they make their money on in app purchases I don't see sideloading it as harmful.


Didn't know it was free. Can we get an overall consensus on what works and what doesn't?


----------



## Larry94

GlockStar said:


> Didn't know it was free. Can we get an overall consensus on what works and what doesn't?


90% of games work for me. Only ones that give me trouble are a few Gameloft and EA ones.


----------



## Infinite Jest

It should be noted that there is also a difference between "working" and running well.


----------



## ften

I wrote a walk-through on patching GameLoft games directly, so you don't need to change the build.prop to get the games to work on the Touchpad or really any device that gives the " your device is not compatible with this game" error.









http://forum.sdx-dev.../?topic=19794.0


----------



## Willard

I wanted to comment on the 'adventure' that was installing and running Dead Space in the hope it can help someone else. I have the game installed and running great on my TP without using chainfire. After much research and trial and error here is how I did it:

- Purchased and downloaded Game from Google Play. It will install but will not be able to download the additional data required. No matter what you do to your build prop file you will end up with a server error (trust me, dont even bother trying).
- The additional files that we need but cannot download are chipset specific. If you want to run Dead Space without chainfire, you must obtain the 'Adreno' SD card data. If you have a phone that has the Snapdragon SOC (Adreno GPU) you can just install Dead Space on your Phone, download the data and then copy the data over to the Touchpad. Off the top of my head the GSII for TMob. and the Evo 3d are two such phones with the same chipset architecture as the TP. Otherwise there are other ways to obtain the Adreno SD card data for the game but obviously we cannot go into that here.
-The folder containing the downloaded data that needs to be copied to the TP is called com.ea.deadspace_na and once downloaded it resides at sdcard>android>data.
- Once you have copied over this entire folder to the aforementioned location on the TP and you run the game, the game will automatically download any updated files it needs. Thus the Adreno SD card data and the dead space APK's do not need to be the same version number. I used apk v3.1.17 and data v3.1.15
- As a last resort, if you have a phone with a different chipset to the TP, you can follow the instructions above and download and copy over the data but you will need to run chainfire with the plug in for whatever your phone chipset is because that will be the data version you have copied over (i.e. it will be non-native adreno/ touchpad soc).

Thanks and that is all...


----------



## Infinite Jest

Willard said:


> I wanted to comment on the 'adventure' that was installing and running Dead Space in the hope it can help someone else. I have the game installed and running great on my TP without using chainfire. After much research and trial and error here is how I did it:
> 
> - Purchased and downloaded Game from Google Play. It will install but will not be able to download the additional data required. No matter what you do to your build prop file you will end up with a server error (trust me, dont even bother trying).
> - The additional files that we need but cannot download are chipset specific. If you want to run Dead Space without chainfire, you must obtain the 'Adreno' SD card data. If you have a phone that has the Snapdragon SOC (Adreno GPU) you can just install Dead Space on your Phone, download the data and then copy the data over to the Touchpad. Off the top of my head the GSII for TMob. and the Evo 3d are two such phones with the same chipset architecture as the TP. Otherwise there are other ways to obtain the Adreno SD card data for the game but obviously we cannot go into that here.
> -The folder containing the downloaded data that needs to be copied to the TP is called com.ea.deadspace_na and once downloaded it resides at sdcard>android>data.
> - Once you have copied over this entire folder to the aforementioned location on the TP and you run the game, the game will automatically download any updated files it needs. Thus the Adreno SD card data and the dead space APK's do not need to be the same version number. I used apk v3.1.17 and data v3.1.15
> - As a last resort, if you have a phone with a different chipset to the TP, you can follow the instructions above and download and copy over the data but you will need to run chainfire with the plug in for whatever your phone chipset is because that will be the data version you have copied over (i.e. it will be non-native adreno/ touchpad soc).
> 
> Thanks and that is all...


Have you noticed any stuttering/hitching behavior while playing Dead Space? If you look at the environment while moving around with the left virtual joystick, at least in my case, there is a lot of graphical hitching rather than being smooth like my iPhone.


----------



## Willard

Infinite Jest said:


> Have you noticed any stuttering/hitching behavior while playing Dead Space? If you look at the environment while moving around with the left virtual joystick, at least in my case, there is a lot of graphical hitching rather than being smooth like my iPhone.


I have not. It runs very well so far. But as I described in my post I am using the sd card data for adreno GPU's and thus the game runs natively on the touchpad without chainfire as an intermediary. I would imagine that if you are using the PowerVR or Tegra sd card data with chainfire a performance hit is almost inevitable because the data has to be translated... at least that is my understanding.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Willard said:


> I have not. It runs very well so far. But as I described in my post I am using the sd card data for adreno GPU's and thus the game runs natively on the touchpad without chainfire as an intermediary. I would imagine that if you are using the PowerVR or Tegra sd card data with chainfire a performance hit is almost inevitable because the data has to be translated... at least that is my understanding.


I'm using adreno data (not using chainfire), but have the same problem with any data I have tried.


----------



## Willard

Infinite Jest said:


> I'm using adreno data (not using chainfire), but have the same problem with any data I have tried.


That is strange. Are you using the latest version of the apk from the market? Which data version are you using and did it update the first time you ran the game?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Willard said:


> That is strange. Are you using the latest version of the apk from the market? Which data version are you using and did it update the first time you ran the game?


I'm using the apk I bought from google play during the transition sale. I don't think the adreno data I used updated, so I'm going to uninstall everything and find some bona fide old adreno data and see what happens. (+ re-dl apk from google play store)

EDIT: I gave it a shot with 1.1.35 adreno data with the 1.1.38 apk from the store with the same issues. Also, when I fired it up, it only checked for updates for a second like it always does and didn't download any new files.


----------



## walsy37

So I am going to repeat a question from a few pages ago - is there anyway to install NBA Jam on the Touchpad? I keep getting the country gateway message.


----------



## bloodraven

NBA Jam should be able to be sideloaded, I think that is the only way to do all EA games.


----------



## rtx101

Anyone got Machinarium running on Touchpad?


----------



## Larry94

rtx101 said:


> Anyone got Machinarium running on Touchpad?


Yes runs very well on the Touchpad. Shows as incompatible in the Market. Sideload it from your phone.


----------



## rtx101

Larry94 said:


> Yes runs very well on the Touchpad. Shows as incompatible in the Market. Sideload it from your phone.


Please tell me how to load it into touchpad? My phone cannot see it on Play while Touchpad is not compatible.

fix: I tried downloading from "other market" and it works! Stared on and now it's downloading data. Seems good!


----------



## Larry94

rtx101 said:


> Please tell me how to load it into touchpad? My phone cannot see it on Play while Touchpad is not compatible.
> 
> fix: I tried downloading from "other market" and it works! Stared on and now it's downloading data. Seems good!


Glad you got it working.  Buddy just defeated it. I myself am enjoying it immensely. It'll get me through until Max Payne and NOVA 3 come out.


----------



## walsy37

rtx101 said:


> Please tell me how to load it into touchpad? My phone cannot see it on Play while Touchpad is not compatible.
> 
> fix: I tried downloading from "other market" and it works! Stared on and now it's downloading data. Seems good!


What does Sideload mean? I already have it downloaded on the machine and it just won't start because of a gateway error?


----------



## bridges86406

walsy37 said:


> What does Sideload mean? I already have it downloaded on the machine and it just won't start because of a gateway error?


Sideloaded means that you download the APK to your phone, either from browser or USB cable. And then load it with an Install Manager or app like Astro or Root Explorer.


----------



## bridges86406

NBA Jam does not work on Touchpad. I have gotten so far as the screen NBA team logos screen, but after that it crashes and takes me back to my launchpad. When it shows the team logo it only takes up about 3.5" of the screen so it looks like it is only formatted for a phone. I've also used Chainfire to load the different plugins and have not been able to get it to work.

If you have it working on your Touchpad please post how you got it working please. Thank you.


----------



## Larry94

Mass Effect Infiltrator works amazingly well without modification! Here are some Screen captures I just got from my TP:


----------



## drgci

mass effect work realy smooth on our touchPad


----------



## Fifamen

??? ????? ??????? ??????? ????, ???????? ????????? (???? ?? ?????????!) ?? ??? ?????, ?????????, ? ?? ??????????, ???????? ? ????? ? ???????. ???????, ?? ????? ?????? ??????? ? ??? ??????, ?? ? ???????? ?????? ??????????? ?????????? ????? ???? ????? ???? ???????!, ?????????? ????????-???? ? ??? ????????????? ??, ??? ????? ??????????? ????????? ?????? ???? ???????????. ???? ?? ?????? ?????? ? ???? ? ?????????, ?????? ???????????, ?? ?????? ???? ????., ???? ????. ????????????? ????? ????? ???????? ???? ? ?????????? ?? ???? 08., ???????? ???? ???? ??? ???? ????? fifa 08. ????? ????????? ??????????? ??????????? ???????? ????.?? ????? ????????? ??? ??????. ?????? 5 ????? ? ????? ???? ??? 3 4 ???? ?????? ? ???? 08, ??? ?? ??? ??????????????? ????? ? ?????? ? ???? ??????.


----------



## tekrhino

Larry94 said:


> Mass Effect Infiltrator works amazingly well without modification! Here are some Screen captures I just got from my TP:


Thanks for the heads up, picked up the game and it runs great on my TP.


----------



## bronn

Many of you seem to have no issues with Osmos HD, but I can't get past the "Hemisphere games" loading screen. The screen goes black and after 10 seconds or so, kicks me back to my home screen.

I flash the nightlies for ICS about once a week; never an issue.

Tried modifying build.prop to the following which did not work:
GT-I9100
SGH-T989

Every other game works, without modifying build.prop, actually: World of Goo, Angry Birds Space, Minecraft demo; every game I've tried.
I've uninstalled, rebooted, modified build.prop, flashed the latest nightly...nothing works.

...any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dsManning

That is weird about OsmosHD. Worked right off the download without any build.prop edits when I got it with one of the Humble Bundles. Through the Humble Bundle app, there are two versions of OsmosHD; one for screens >7in and one <7in. Possibly with some build prop edits to phones, you are getting the version that won't work on the TP.


----------



## bronn

dsManning said:


> That is weird about OsmosHD. Worked right off the download without any build.prop edits...


First off, thanks for the response...

Yes, every other game worked fine. I only started trying build.prop edits, etc., to try to get Osmos HD to work. No dice.

Last night I completely removed android, re-installed cm9, Osmos worked! I flashed the 528 nightly, rebooted, Osmos HD no longer works. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## dsManning

Tried to replicate it for you. I just flashed the 5/29 unOfficial from the 5/22 official (skipped 28 due to lockscreen weather and to try Apollo Music). Uninstalled Osmos before the flash. Reinstalled from Humble Bundle app and everything is running smooth. Sorry bronn, can't help you but give you my setup info.

5/29 unofficial
132 dpi
Stock build.prop (started using eyeballer's local.prop 132 - this was after a successful install of Osmos on build.prop edit to 132 however)
OC'd to 1750 (doubt that matters)
Installed from HB app (dunno if you're using Play Store)

Hope you figure it out. Really is a wonderful game.


----------



## bronn

dsManning said:


> Tried to replicate it for you. I just flashed the 5/29 unOfficial from the 5/22 official (skipped 28 due to lockscreen weather and to try Apollo Music). Uninstalled Osmos before the flash. Reinstalled from Humble Bundle app and everything is running smooth. Sorry bronn, can't help you but give you my setup info.


I purchased the app via Play market...wonder if that is the difference.

Thanks for trying to replicate. Really appreciate it. I'll tinker some more...

edit: Thrilled to hear that it was just me and not a larger issue. dsManning - can't thank you enough; I really appreciate the help. I just got it after flashing the 529 nightly. Typically I grab the url from the nightly twitter bot. This time I went straight to the cm link [http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin&type=] and it worked.

Time to get my Osmos on. Thanks again, friend.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Has anyone figured out a fix for the audio bug in GTA III where it cuts out for a few seconds very often?


----------



## ldf120

can anyone tell me if nova 3 works on the touchpad


----------



## dsManning

ften said:


> I wrote a walk-through on patching GameLoft games directly, so you don't need to change the build.prop to get the games to work on the Touchpad or really any device that gives the " your device is not compatible with this game" error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.sdx-dev.../?topic=19794.0


Thanks for this. I got Modern Combat 3 running like this. I know it stopped working for TP users with the update in April. First boot it said the license check failed and brought me to the Play Sore. Since I had legally purchased the app, I just hit open and it worked like a charm. Really wish I could remap the controls to BT mouse/keyboard for this game.


----------



## Larry94

Spoiler

















Spoiler















Game works flawlessly. Use SGH-T989 build.prop mentioned in the original post.


----------



## bugdroid

has anyone had any ck with 'gansta rio' yet?


----------



## NoMadMan

NOVA 3 works well. Had to endure the 1.7gb data download

- Sent from HP TouchPad


----------



## cessna784

Guys I realize that many of you are just doing too much work here to be honest with you. Download a build prop editor from the market (most stars rating).

Change the following from the build prop
Restart 
Enjoy your games

ro.product.model=Galaxy Nexus
ro.product.brand=samsung
ro.product.name=yakjuxw
ro.product.device=maguro


----------



## ace9988

Ive managed to get backstab HD, asphalt 6 HD, GTA 3, Blood and Glory, shadowgun, and samurai II vengeance.

These are using the 120dpi v1.5 supreme mods.


----------



## resistivecorpse

bugdroid said:


> has anyone had any ck with 'gansta rio' yet?


yes, it works fine using the build.prop edits suggested in the OP (the SGH-T989 ones)


----------



## brians

ace9988 said:


> Ive managed to get backstab HD, asphalt 6 HD, GTA 3, Blood and Glory, shadowgun, and samurai II vengeance.
> 
> These are using the 120dpi v1.5 supreme mods.


Thanks and this worked for me.

My update to 120dpi using LCD Density Changer app brought things in line though they sure are small (may try 140dpi just for luck), but yes MC3 also works again, downloads required content, and plays like normal. Either way, games are working again using the latest CM9 Daily Release 04/06/12 for Tenderloin and may simply have to switch back and forth if the resolution change becomes cumbersome. Sorli...


----------



## resistivecorpse

ace9988 said:


> Thanks and this worked for me.
> 
> My update to 120dpi using LCD Density Changer app brought things in line though they sure are small (may try 140dpi just for luck), but yes MC3 also works again, downloads required content, and plays like normal. Either way, games are working again using the latest CM9 Daily Release 04/06/12 for Tenderloin and may simply have to switch back and forth if the resolution change becomes cumbersome. Sorli...


these build.prop edits are all thats needed to make all those games work:
ro.product.model=SGH-T989, ro.product.brand=samsung, ro.product.name=SGH-T989

im using those edits on stock 160 dpi, no need for the sopermods flash, as most of the changes present in that zip either dont do anything or just plain arent needed


----------



## dsManning

ften said:


> Guys I realize that many of you are just doing too much work here to be honest with you. Download a build prop editor from the market (most stars rating).
> 
> Change the following from the build prop
> Restart
> Enjoy your games
> 
> ro.product.model=Galaxy Nexus
> ro.product.brand=samsung
> ro.product.name=yakjuxw
> ro.product.device=maguro


Some of us like flashing nightlies fairly often. To keep your games working, after each install you have to go back and edit build.prop or move an edited backup. If you don't flash often, this shouldn't be a problem, but I love _(have a problem)_ with staying on the bleeding edge.

*If you are familiar with ADB*, to take an app off your device, decompile, open a file, press CMD+F to find a line of text, and CMD+V to paste essentially the same info as your build.prop edits, save, rebuild, resign, and push the APK to your device, can take less than 3 minutes. If you are looking at your app drawer on your TP, you can see the game pop up, and hit play. No reboots. One time editing.

*Just about as much time as a build.prop edit and a reboot.*


----------



## Infinite Jest

Has anyone else noticed hitching/juddering in many graphically intense 3D games not related to framerate? I'm thinking it's gpu or gpu driver related.


----------



## pokefloote

Max Payne works great! I'm using Nvidia chainfire, haven't tried it without it. Stock build.prop.

sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk.


----------



## uwndrd

Max works fine without any sort of chainfire, but it's not fullscreen (there are black bars) and buttons are stretched.


----------



## pokefloote

http://db.tt/GEstFJdC

There's a screen shot of Max Payne... buttons look okay for me (I've slightly modified them from their original sizes and positions).

They are a little hard to hit when they are the smallest size.

sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I've been messing around with n64 emulators and even in games that big down the CPU, resulting in a low framerate, the gameplay is smooth without the 'hitching' every few frames I see in most 3D android games in the TouchPad (specifically Shadowgun, gta iii, and dead space, as those are the only ones I own that are true 3d). This again is pointing towards the gpu, either the clock speed or the driver. I've been using official nightlies since the first one without any changes (same thing happened in Alpha 2).


----------



## reID_entify

NoMadMan said:


> NOVA 3 works well. Had to endure the 1.7gb data download
> 
> - Sent from HP TouchPad


Nova 3 runs on mine but... i get a wierd glitchy black screen with game huds. Am I doing something wrong??


----------



## pIt-pIt

same as infinite jess i found that the cracking is wors in rockstar games ( gta3 max payne) but since the last audiolibs and the last nigthly (6/20) i have new sound issues after a couple of minutes the soud becomes verry slow and have some echo its like if the sound cant keep up whis the game ex: insted of heari f hello its hhhheeeeelllooo happeds whits sound and the music of the game this only happends in gta3 tho and if i overclock the cpu to 1.51 its seem tha it dosent happed and games runs a bit slower on the last nightly but the speed of the game change ofter with new nigtlis


----------



## pIt-pIt

did anywone had any chance installing sonic 4 episode 2 on the touchpad?is it only for tegra 3 gpu?


----------



## pokefloote

pIt-pIt said:


> did anywone had any chance installing sonic 4 episode 2 on the touchpad?is it only for tegra 3 gpu?


I read somewhere that someone was playing it using the nvidia plugin with chainfire pro. I'm about to test that, myself.

sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk.


----------



## pIt-pIt

pokefloote said:


> I read somewhere that someone was playing it using the nvidia plugin with chainfire pro. I'm about to test that, myself.
> 
> sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk.


well actuly i cant test it beacuse i cant INSTALL the apk eather it tells me this there not enouf space left ( i have mon than 1 gig free internal and 15 gid on sd card)
but i got lucky and i was able to install the apk but wen iopen the game it try to download the data and it fails after that i tryd to restart my tp and empty the apk cash and now the game wont even oped it gives me a black sreen and shuts down write away

thx for your help sorry for my bad english


----------



## makatram

bridges86406 said:


> NBA Jam does not work on Touchpad. I have gotten so far as the screen NBA team logos screen, but after that it crashes and takes me back to my launchpad. When it shows the team logo it only takes up about 3.5" of the screen so it looks like it is only formatted for a phone. I've also used Chainfire to load the different plugins and have not been able to get it to work.
> 
> If you have it working on your Touchpad please post how you got it working please. Thank you.


Anyone get this to work?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Infinite Jest

Do you guys know if there is a way to overclock the GPU? The adreno 220 seems to really chug along with a lot of these games.


----------



## bobloblaw1

Anyone manage to get swords and soldiers working? I can get a splash screen but then just a persistent black screen. Tried the build.prop work around and no dice. Any other ideas?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## drgci

Infinite Jest said:


> Do you guys know if there is a way to overclock the GPU? The adreno 220 seems to really chug along with a lot of these games.


waiting show-p1985 For kernel update after one x kernel coming the touchpad kernel so be patient


----------



## Infinite Jest

drgci said:


> waiting show-p1985 For kernel update after one x kernel coming the touchpad kernel so be patient


Ah, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## drgci

Final fantasy III HD remake work like a charm on touchpad


----------



## davido

Is a way To play dungeon hunter 2 hd? I've installed it and downloaded the data but after i Start it only The messeage appears that the video can't be played. @ nightly . Build .prop stock, No chainfire.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk


----------



## ldf120

spiderman is out anyone tested it


----------



## mafu6

Does anybody use gamepads with games? Apart from the PS3 controller?


----------



## davido

I've installed spiderman and downloaded The files, After that its check The license,than 5sec blackscreen and i come back To The homescreen









Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk


----------



## vilator

has anyone got zenbound 2 working ? thats one of the games that looks interesting to me. also got sonicnepisode 1 working, but couldnt get episode 2 working even with chainfire.

also i know it probably still doesnt work, but anyone get lets golf 3 or other versions working ? all of the other golf games suck


----------



## yrigoyen

davido said:


> I've installed spiderman and downloaded The files, After that its check The license,than 5sec blackscreen and i come back To The homescreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk


i installed spiderman the tablet is too weak for it ....


----------



## yrigoyen

Max payne works very good


----------



## Infinite Jest

vilator said:


> has anyone got zenbound 2 working ? thats one of the games that looks interesting to me. also got sonicnepisode 1 working, but couldnt get episode 2 working even with chainfire.
> 
> also i know it probably still doesnt work, but anyone get lets golf 3 or other versions working ? all of the other golf games suck


I have zenbound 2 from the last humble bundle and it works well, especially with an overclocked CPU. Cogs also works well.


----------



## Infinite Jest

yrigoyen said:


> i installed spiderman the tablet is too weak for it ....


That seems to be an issue with a lot of heavy 3D games (i.e. modern combat 3 and to some extent shadowgun). My guess is with a gpu overclock and more efficient kernel, many of the games would run decently as they do on other adreno 220 devices. Hopefully we'll get all of that one day.


----------



## drgci

oh i cant belive the amazing spiderman doesnt work on touchpad actualy working but the graphics its suck and slow


----------



## davido

Delete please


----------



## ldf120

anyone know if asphalt 7 working


----------



## pIt-pIt

ldf120 said:


> anyone know if asphalt 7 working


i tryd it but was unable to downlod the data ... i was on a steady wifi connection and i tryed editing the build prop but o luck.... if annyone succeed please say how you did it


----------



## coppolla

pIt-pIt said:


> i tryd it but was unable to downlod the data ... i was on a steady wifi connection and i tryed editing the build prop but o luck.... if annyone succeed please say how you did it


Force after <touche screen toi continue >


----------



## Tch0rT

New guy here. I just picked up Dead Trigger and it works! It also works with the Sixaxis app.  I ran Chainfire 3D in the background but I don't know if it makes a difference yet. I had it on the High graphics setting.

Here's a quick video:


----------



## tekrhino

Tch0rT said:


> New guy here. I just picked up Dead Trigger and it works! It also works with the Sixaxis app.  I ran Chainfire 3D in the background but I don't know if it makes a difference yet. I had it on the High graphics setting.
> 
> Here's a quick video:


+1

Yup, works. Cant go wrong for a buck.


----------



## drgci

There is the dead trigger with ultra setting , tegra 3 version on touchpad and run smooth!! Without overclocking cpu!!


----------



## obo678

osmos HD started working again in 0702 nightly!


----------



## Tch0rT

Thanks for the vid drgci! Here's how to enable the Tegra 3 effects for Dead Trigger:
http://forum.xda-dev...65&postcount=54

Make sure you make the file read only or otherwise it'll overwrite it when you play the game. Also don't cycle through Low, Medium, High etc in the menu or you lose Ultra High until you reload the game.

I notice no performance hits from the few minutes I tested it.


----------



## pIt-pIt

coppolla said:


> Force after <touche screen toi continue >


i donnt know what you meen i retry but it sosent work what do you meen force?
the ap tells me if i want to retry since there an error that occured but i hit yes about 10 times but it dosent work...


----------



## dsManning

Tch0rT said:


> Thanks for the vid drgci! Here's how to enable the Tegra 3 effects for Dead Trigger:
> http://forum.xda-dev...65&postcount=54
> 
> Make sure you make the file read only or otherwise it'll overwrite it when you play the game. Also don't cycle through Low, Medium, High etc in the menu or you lose Ultra High until you reload the game.
> 
> I notice no performance hits from the few minutes I tested it.


I followed the instructions in the xda link. Now have Low/Med/High settings, but no ultra high. Fixed permissions on the file and all.


----------



## pokefloote

Dead Trigger is an awesome game. Works great on 7/4 nightly.
I'm not sure if I'm playing using the ultra-high graphics, but it looks good even on high.

I also followed the above xda post and it still goes up to high graphics.


----------



## drgci

pokefloote said:


> Dead Trigger is an awesome game. Works great on 7/4 nightly.
> I'm not sure if I'm playing using the ultra-high graphics, but it looks good even on high.
> 
> I also followed the above xda post and it still goes up to high graphics.


then download tegra 3 version and enjoy the game with ultra setting


----------



## Tch0rT

dsManning said:


> I also followed the above xda post and it still goes up to high graphics.


Weird, it worked just fine for me.


----------



## dsManning

Nevermind, used a different Root Browser and noticed the .bak file was still in there, just hidden using the older app. Deleted it. Particles, and dripping water are a GO.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Dead Trigger runs surprisingly well. The gameplay is smooth but turning up the settings to high+ definitely eats away at the framerate.


----------



## Mustang302LX

I'm not a touchpad user nor do I follow the touchpad but how are you guys getting these paid games older versions?


----------



## tekrhino

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm not a touchpad user nor do I follow the touchpad but how are you guys getting these paid games older versions?


Uhmm?.. They're available in the Android Market.. all of them!


----------



## yarly

tekrhino said:


> Uhmm?.. They're available in the Android Market.. all of them!


Yes, because all games let you get older versions on the market


----------



## pIt-pIt

yarly said:


> Yes, because all games let you get older versions on the market


how do we get older version of games from market?


----------



## yarly

pIt-pIt said:


> how do we get older version of games from market?


https://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=define:+sarcasam&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## tekrhino

yarly said:


> Yes, because all games let you get older versions on the market


Hehe.. perhaps I should have elaborated a little more.
What I should have said is, Im not sure of the older versions but every game that has discussed on this thread (to my knowledge) is currently available in the market!


----------



## pIt-pIt

yarly said:


> https://www.google.c...=utf-8&oe=utf-8


ok im sorry i dint catch your drift .... i though so but english aint my first language im frensh sorry for the inconviniance
i just thought that there was a option in the market that i missed
thx for the info yarly ...


----------



## yarly

pIt-pIt said:


> ok im sorry i dint catch your drift .... i though so but english aint my first language im frensh sorry for the inconviniance
> i just thought that there was a option in the market that i missed
> thx for the info yarly ...


No worries


----------



## uwndrd

New open-world RPG Aralon from Amazon Appstore works good, rather smooth for our device.


----------



## mypenguin

obo678 said:


> osmos HD started working again in 0702 nightly!


Osmos seems to be going in and out of working. I had a nightly from early June that it did not work with, then I put on the 0710 nightly to see if that would help and it didn't work with that version either. Saw this post and the oldest one on the download page was 0704 so I tried it and it works with that nightly, so I am happy again.


----------



## cbelflower321

I've seen this mentioned a few pages back, but no answers. Has anyone had any luck in getting nba jam to play?

I've made a backup of the working game on my HTC evo 3d (using titanium backup pro) and tried restoring on the touchpad but that didn't work. I still get the 5002 server error.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mypenguin

mypenguin said:


> Osmos seems to be going in and out of working. I had a nightly from early June that it did not work with, then I put on the 0710 nightly to see if that would help and it didn't work with that version either. Saw this post and the oldest one on the download page was 0704 so I tried it and it works with that nightly, so I am happy again.


Hmm, so I HAD Osmos working, then I had Spiderman with the pink lines as the graphics, so I flashed the Adreno2xx drivers to get rid of the pink lines and now Osmos crashes after getting the splash screen for Hemisphere games. Just tossing that out there.

Edit: Flashed the adreno2xxdriver_new and it still fails.
Edit2: Nandroided back to before the Adreno2xx and it works again. Spiderman has the pink polygon graphics though


----------



## drgci

amazing alex working great


----------



## Larry94

Dead Trigger runs great on the TouchPad...You can enable all of the Tegra 3 special effects by following these intructions http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28264365&postcount=54.. They look amazing.


----------



## thedan55

just like others asphalt 7 i get a force close after it says touch to continue,

if anybody gets it to work let me know


----------



## vilator

anyone get the dark knight rises working ? got all the data working but it quits after the gameloft screen. 
also any new game recommendations ? feels like there hasnt been any good android games coming out recently.


----------



## drgci

vilator said:


> anyone get the dark knight rises working ? got all the data working but it quits after the gameloft screen.
> also any new game recommendations ? feels like there hasnt been any good android games coming out recently.






for me work perfect


----------



## vilator

drgci said:


> for me work perfect


so any info on what version and stuff ? or what date build are you using. also any chainfire, and special build prop ? right now i tried offical nightlies and it doesnt seem to be working.

edit - got it working now. might be updating or just messed up install


----------



## android123

I got a Touchpad and have a CM9 nightly from mid June installed.

In order to get Gameloft games to work, all I have to do is change the build.prop to model the one in the OP correct? Anything else I have to do?

When I update my nightly, do I need to redo all the tweaks? Thanks.


----------



## pokefloote

android123 said:


> I got a Touchpad and have a CM9 nightly from mid June installed.
> 
> In order to get Gameloft games to work, all I have to do is change the build.prop to model the one in the OP correct? Anything else I have to do?
> 
> When I update my nightly, do I need to redo all the tweaks? Thanks.


Yes, updating the ROM resets the build.prop so it's needed to change it every time. Be warned that if you simply copy your modified build.prop and paste it back after each flash that your ROM date will stay the same as from when you copied it.

For example, if you modified the 7/23 build.prop, and copied it to the 7/24 nightly, your settings will still say you're running 7/23, even though you are not. This is because this file contains that information.

*sent from my HP Touchpad*


----------



## android123

pokefloote said:


> Yes, updating the ROM resets the build.prop so it's needed to change it every time. Be warned that if you simply copy your modified build.prop and paste it back after each flash that your ROM date will stay the same as from when you copied it.
> 
> For example, if you modified the 7/23 build.prop, and copied it to the 7/24 nightly, your settings will still say you're running 7/23, even though you are not. This is because this file contains that information.
> 
> *sent from my HP Touchpad*


Thanks. I guess it's worth it. I don't update my rom that often, and it's annoying not having any Gameloft game work.

Edit: Is this the best model to change the build.prop to or are there better models to change it to? Thanks

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.model=SGH-T989[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.brand=samsung[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.name=SGH-T989[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.device=SGH-T989[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]_____________________________________[/background]


----------



## pokefloote

android123 said:


> Thanks. I guess it's worth it. I don't update my rom that often, and it's annoying not having any Gameloft game work.
> 
> Edit: Is this the best model to change the build.prop to or are there better models to change it to? Thanks
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.model=SGH-T989[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.brand=samsung[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.name=SGH-T989[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.device=SGH-T989[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]_____________________________________[/background]


That is the most commonly used setup!

*sent from my HP Touchpad*


----------



## GlockStar

I know it has nothing to do with a game, but with the most recent June update, the Sirius XM app finally works and gets past the "checking for updates" phase. It also has a nice new UI. This works for the HP Touchpad using the SGH-T989 build.prop and I am currently using a free trial. Just thought I'd comment brcause this was such a huge pain back when I had my Nook Color rooted.


----------



## pokefloote

Nobody has mentioned it yet so... ASPHALT 7! The official version is released since 7/26.

I payed a buck for it and downloaded through the Play Store. It works fine using the SGH-T989 build.prop, but some menu options are squished together as if the screen isn't wide enough or something. Nothing major though. Actual gameplay is very nice.

Haven't tested using the stock build.prop but knowing gameloft it probably won't work without editing it.

*sent from my HP Touchpad*


----------



## Larry94

pokefloote said:


> Nobody has mentioned it yet so... ASPHALT 7! The official version is released since 7/26.
> 
> I payed a buck for it and downloaded through the Play Store. It works fine using the SGH-T989 build.prop, but some menu options are squished together as if the screen isn't wide enough or something. Nothing major though. Actual gameplay is very nice.
> 
> Haven't tested using the stock build.prop but knowing gameloft it probably won't work without editing it.
> 
> *sent from my HP Touchpad*


This man speaks the truth.  Drifting is a huge improvement in 7 over 6.


----------



## King.Toby

I can't run Asphalt 7 as well as MC3, I always get the loading circle that starts flickering instantly, resulting in a starting loop. I have to force quit the game then. My build.prop runs on SGH-T989 and I'm using chainfire3d with the nvidia plugin. Surprisingly, I can run other Gameloft games like Asphalt 6.

Anyone any ideas?


----------



## Larry94

King.Toby said:


> I can't run Asphalt 7 as well as MC3, I always get the loading circle that starts flickering instantly, resulting in a starting loop. I have to force quit the game then. My build.prop runs on SGH-T989 and I'm using chainfire3d with the nvidia plugin. Surprisingly, I can run other Gameloft games like Asphalt 6.
> 
> Anyone any ideas?


We didn't say anything about running Chainfire 3D so that's probably what is messing it up for you. If you bought it I'd uninstall it (Asphalt 7) and disable the Chainfire plugin. The CF3D plugin is only meant to be used when you have Tegra SD data or trying to run a Tegra version of the game... So I'd either get CF3D Pro and use the per-app setting so the Tegra plugin only runs for games you know need it or only activate the plugin whilst using it. Now I'd reinstall Asphalt 7 with the build.prop we mentioned.


----------



## King.Toby

Didn't work without Chainfire before, that's why I installed it.  Doesn't make any difference for me though, I get the same results. I have MC3 for so long now, and it never ever ran on my CM9 Touchpad, and now Asphalt 7 won't run, too...


----------



## Larry94

King.Toby said:


> Didn't work without Chainfire before, that's why I installed it.  Doesn't make any difference for me though, I get the same results. I have MC3 for so long now, and it never ever ran on my CM9 Touchpad, and now Asphalt 7 won't run, too...


Hmm... Try joining my IRC so me and my buddy can try and help you out and confirm you did everything right.

You can join here: http://webchat.freenode.net?channels=touchpad-gaming&uio=d4


----------



## GlockStar

Has anyone come up with a solution to fixing the Nova 3 graphics problem? With the full graphics unlocked (haze from gun, smoke trails, ragdoll killing effect), the first level works without any gameplay hitches, but on the second level, the screen is stuck while audio continues. Everything in multiplayer works except for sprinting (but I here thats a common problem).Also FWIW, if I was to recommend a nightly, it would be the 7/04 one. MC3, Asphalt 7, Osmos, Mass Effect Infiltrator, Dead Space, and both Sonic epsiodes work on it

I read on an XDA SGIII forum that people were able unlock the Tegra 3 graphics using Chainfire3D Pro for Riptide, but only for the SGIII. So I changed my build.prop to GT-I9300. There were no ill effects, but there wasn't any difference in Riptide either. Just thought I'd throw all this out there at ince


----------



## GlockStar

I just found an app called OnLive in the android marketplace. Lets you stream actual console games and play them. It doesn't go full screen, and doesn't support external gamepads and you have to buy the console game inside the app to play it fully. But oh man I just finished a 30 minute trial game of Split Second and I can't beleieve this is even possible. The app is free, so a work around the non-fullscreen thing would help. Thanks!


----------



## Larry94

GlockStar said:


> I just found an app called OnLive in the android marketplace. Lets you stream actual console games and play them. It doesn't go full screen, and doesn't support external gamepads and you have to buy the console game inside the app to play it fully. But oh man I just finished a 30 minute trial game of Split Second and I can't beleieve this is even possible. The app is free, so a work around the non-fullscreen thing would help. Thanks!


A gamepad can be used with Onlive... You just need a modified version. Found here. :http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1408886

I've used my Sixaxis over BT with it before to play Dirt 3. XD


----------



## yrigoyen

Someone has tried batman??


----------



## pokefloote

yrigoyen said:


> Someone has tried batman??


I have! Works great. I use the sgh-t989 build.prop without chainfire.

*sent from my HP Touchpad*


----------



## pIt-pIt

cal of duty black ops zombie work verry well im so happy its out!!


----------



## Coffee4cr

pIt-pIt said:


> cal of duty black ops zombie work verry well im so happy its out!!


* This app is incompatible with all of your devices.*


----------



## pokefloote

Coffee4cr said:


> * This app is incompatible with all of your devices.*


It still works just fine on the touchpad. It just cant be installed from the play store.

*sent from my HP Touchpad*


----------



## GlockStar

I know its not a game, but does anyone know how to get the screencast app to record using the mic? its an available feature, but just doesnt seem to pick up on any audio. This is nightly 7/04

Thanks all in advance!


----------



## craigsouthwick

I am doing something wrong. At one time I edited the build.prop and was able to install things like Asphault 7, Order and Chaos and the like. Starting a week or so ago this stopped working. I mean I can still play the games that are installed but I can't see them in the market or update them. I'm on 132 dpi with the local.prop method of permanantly keeping dpi.

Any ideas?


----------



## yrigoyen

how can i change my build.prop, if the new update deny any root change??? i can not edit it or replace it any suggestion?


----------



## scottyb112

hey all. seems like im running into this issue, when i change the buid prop to SGH-T989, it gives me an error while trying to save it and doesnt keep the changes. anyone have this issue?
also I thought I might add that Im using File Manager HD. dont know if this makes a difference compared to ES explorer, or there is another reason to it. my goal is to get Asphalt 7 to run.
I tried this earlier while I was still on Nightly7/26. and flashed 8/07 nightly and still no go.
please let me know if anyone can help, Thanks


----------



## craigsouthwick

Hello scotty112. I have only a theory - you aren't editing with root. I know that file manager HD is capable of root so I'd suggest you double check to see if that's the problem.


----------



## Coffee4cr

as anyone been able to run this one on TP?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gameloft.android.ANMP.GloftDKHM


----------



## yrigoyen

craigsouthwick said:


> Hello scotty112. I have only a theory - you aren't editing with root. I know that file manager HD is capable of root so I'd suggest you double check to see if that's the problem.


It is not an app problem, some where (don't remenber where) i read nightly build updates disable root acces...


----------



## Motoki

So still no luck getting Nova3 to work properly? it's on sale now for 99 cents.

I don't understand why Gameloft always makes their games such a pain in the ass to work on most devices. Everyone else's games just work.


----------



## SweatArials

I changed my settings to [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]SGH-T989 and it works. However, [/background]I am having trouble with the accessing Google Play on my PC browser. Googleplay through my browser says, Unknown CM tenderloin so I can't buy certain games on the market via my PC browser; ESPGALUDA II for example.

I can buy the apps via the touchpad, but I like and use the option to buy via my PC browser more. Anyone have same problem b/c I think changing the build.prop has something to do with this?

I changed specifically these settings,

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.model=SGH-T989[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.brand=samsung[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.name=SGH-T989[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.device=SGH-T989[/background]


----------



## Infinite Jest

Has anyone noticed a subtle stuttering/hitching like a frame skip in a lot of 3D games (I. E. Dead space, gta iii, bards tale) that is there regardless of graphics settings? I've noticed this for a while and I'm guessing it's driver related as dropping settings in those games does nothing.


----------



## yrigoyen

Motoki said:


> So still no luck getting Nova3 to work properly? it's on sale now for 99 cents.
> 
> I don't understand why Gameloft always makes their games such a pain in the ass to work on most devices. Everyone else's games just work.


Has any one tried to play it with GB instead of ICS, in several forum they say is ICS problem and when they downgrade to GB it work perfectly ....


----------



## yrigoyen

where can i download GB cyanogenmod 7.2 ??? i can't find it anywhere, in the download section it isnt avaible...

the links here are dead http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/forum-506/announcement-23-cyanogenmod-72-released-2012-jun-16/


----------



## epid342

yrigoyen said:


> Has any one tried to play it with GB instead of ICS, in several forum they say is ICS problem and when they downgrade to GB it work perfectly ....


I just fired up Nova 3 with the latest nightly 10/7 ICS and it is working correctly as far I see, and before that I was playing Nova 3 correctly with other nightly builds. Also asphalt 7 works too. With every flash update I have to redit the build.prop (below) and reoboot b/c wiping the partition and dalik cache makes it reset. 
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.model=SGH-T989[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.brand=samsung[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.name=SGH-T989[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.device=SGH-T989[/background]


----------



## yrigoyen

epid342 said:


> I just fired up Nova 3 with the latest nightly 10/7 ICS and it is working correctly as far I see, and before that I was playing Nova 3 correctly with other nightly builds. Also asphalt 7 works too. With every flash update I have to redit the build.prop (below) and reoboot b/c wiping the partition and dalik cache makes it reset.
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.model=SGH-T989[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.brand=samsung[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.name=SGH-T989[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.device=SGH-T989[/background]


rigth now i have the 30/9 nightly, and every time i made a fresh flash with all the wipes, i edited the build.prop just like you, and it doesnt work...

when i start a new game it work excelent with no problem... but if y exit and start again it doesnt show the scenarium only de controls and sound, and if i play online when i run, recharge amunition, or use a power its go black and with explotions too...


----------



## Larry94

yrigoyen said:


> rigth now i have the 30/9 nightly, and every time i made a fresh flash with all the wipes, i edited the build.prop just like you, and it doesnt work...
> 
> when i start a new game it work excelent with no problem... but if y exit and start again it doesnt show the scenarium only de controls and sound, and if i play online when i run, recharge amunition, or use a power its go black and with explotions too...


I've experienced that issue before too. Did you try to enable the Tegra 3 effects with Chainfire 3D? That was the only way I could experience those problems.
So make sure you don't have the Chainfire driver turned on, and if you previously did, wipe all data for NOVA 3 and make sure CF3D isn't on.


----------



## yrigoyen

Larry94 said:


> I've experienced that issue before too. Did you try to enable the Tegra 3 effects with Chainfire 3D? That was the only way I could experience those problems.
> So make sure you don't have the Chainfire driver turned on, and if you previously did, wipe all data for NOVA 3 and make sure CF3D isn't on.


Dude you're a genius, i uninstall the CF3D and it work perfect (with lo quality) but flawless thank you very much, i almost downgrade to cm7 ...

Enviado desde mi SGH-T989 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## c000

anyone got horn to work? if so, how?
i bought it during the 25 cent sale







https://play.google....3JuLlBhaWQiXQ..


----------



## Larry94

c000 said:


> anyone got horn to work? if so, how?
> i bought it during the 25 cent sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://play.google....3JuLlBhaWQiXQ..


It's Tegra 3 only. Tried to get it to open and it force closes.


----------



## c000

yeah i know. thats why i was asking how if someone figured out how


----------



## rocketero

epid342 said:


> I just fired up Nova 3 with the latest nightly 10/7 ICS and it is working correctly as far I see, and before that I was playing Nova 3 correctly with other nightly builds. Also asphalt 7 works too. With every flash update I have to redit the build.prop (below) and reoboot b/c wiping the partition and dalik cache makes it reset.
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.model=SGH-T989[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.brand=samsung[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.name=SGH-T989[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]ro.product.device=SGH-T989[/background]


just sign into this forum/blog to let you know this setting does not work for N.O.V.A 3 on an Android ICS 4.0,4 tablet


----------



## epid342

rocketero said:


> just sign into this forum/blog to let you know this setting does not work for N.O.V.A 3 on an Android ICS 4.0,4 tablet


Works for me. I installed 10/7 and as customary with a nightly flash I had to re-edit the build prop to those settings. I fired up Nova to see if the game worked, killed some aliens then moved on.


----------



## yrigoyen

epid342 said:


> Works for me. I installed 10/7 and as customary with a nightly flash I had to re-edit the build prop to those settings. I fired up Nova to see if the game worked, killed some aliens then moved on.


It work excelent for me too (after uninstall CF3D)


----------



## yrigoyen

Has anyone try this game? i want to buy it...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gameloft.android.ANMP.GloftWBHM


----------



## Larry94

yrigoyen said:


> Has anyone try this game? i want to buy it...
> 
> https://play.google.....ANMP.GloftWBHM


Works like a charm.  Had my build.prop on the SGH-T989 so I'd have it on that when you buy it.


----------



## arasarn

anyone tried real soccer 2013?

edit, it works


----------



## row2k

Thank you everyone so much for the info in this thread, its very helpful. However I have a question.

I am having touble running Chainfire3D on my touchpad
Stats:
Touchpad 64gb
CM 10 2012_12_05
Gapps 2012_10_11
update-cm10-jcsullins-camera-preview5

Here's what happens:
I can install Chainfire3D (version 3.3) and give it suepruser status, however when I try to install the CF3D driver, the touchpad refuses to boot cuanogenmod. It doesn't matter if I try to install through the chainfire3d application or install through CWM v3+. Both results in the same issue where the touchpad hang up during startup at the little green cyanogen[mod] loading... logo.

Can anyone offer a suggestion? I'm under the impression that I need this for just about any high end game install and can't get it to run. Is it because I'm using CM10 ?

Thanks everyone!

p.s. Is there a way to subscribe to a thread on rootzwiki?


----------



## Larry94

row2k said:


> Thank you everyone so much for the info in this thread, its very helpful. However I have a question.
> 
> I am having touble running Chainfire3D on my touchpad
> Stats:
> Touchpad 64gb
> CM 10 2012_12_05
> Gapps 2012_10_11
> update-cm10-jcsullins-camera-preview5
> 
> Here's what happens:
> I can install Chainfire3D (version 3.3) and give it suepruser status, however when I try to install the CF3D driver, the touchpad refuses to boot cuanogenmod. It doesn't matter if I try to install through the chainfire3d application or install through CWM v3+. Both results in the same issue where the touchpad hang up during startup at the little green cyanogen[mod] loading... logo.
> 
> Can anyone offer a suggestion? I'm under the impression that I need this for just about any high end game install and can't get it to run. Is it because I'm using CM10 ?
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> p.s. Is there a way to subscribe to a thread on rootzwiki?


Chainfire 3D does not work with Jelly Bean.


----------



## row2k

Womp womp, no Chainfire for me.

Ok, next question for anyone that might have tried. I've gone through using the build.prop SGH-989 modification and was still getting a start loop with Asphalt 7 and NOVA 3 was giving me a "this device is not compatible ...please request a refund" message.

I even disable the compatibility check in the APK of Nova3 via:
http://forum.sdx-developers.com/?topic=19794.0
then resigned and used that the reinstall my game....still same results with "this device is not compatible..." so something else is going on. Any suggestions on what might be causing the compatibility issue? Its not the build.prop









Thanks all!


----------



## Fat Albert

Has anyone figured out how to enable the HD textures and particle effects in Nova 3 and Modern Combat 4? I know a lot of us are aware of the graphics problem in Nova 3 (hd textures only work on the first level, then won't work at all if resuming a level), but MC4 is also holding back its graphics goodness. Check the videos.





 Modern Combat 4 with full graphics




 MC4 on Touchpad with CM10

On CM9, I did the exact same method that enables graphics for Nova 3 (Chainfire with PowerVR plugin enabled). MC4 starts and reaches the menu. I choose to start the first mission. The loading finishes and I touch the screen to start, and the game force closes. Uninstall chainfire, the game starts with the lower graphics. Anyone figure it out?


----------



## fuhrermike

Anyone manage to get GTA Vice City working? Original version would reboot my cm10 after about 5 minutes of gameplay, but this new one won't even open for me.


----------



## Larry94

Fat Albert said:


> Has anyone figured out how to enable the HD textures and particle effects in Nova 3 and Modern Combat 4? I know a lot of us are aware of the graphics problem in Nova 3 (hd textures only work on the first level, then won't work at all if resuming a level), but MC4 is also holding back its graphics goodness. Check the videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Combat 4 with full graphics
> [media]http://youtu.be/lqiyV0fqIBM MC4 on Touchpad with CM10
> 
> On CM9, I did the exact same method that enables graphics for Nova 3 (Chainfire with PowerVR plugin enabled). MC4 starts and reaches the menu. I choose to start the first mission. The loading finishes and I touch the screen to start, and the game force closes. Uninstall chainfire, the game starts with the lower graphics. Anyone figure it out?


You can, in fact, enable all of the effects. You just have to mod your APK file and install over it. I'll link you to my post on the nexus 7 gaming thread...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35585317&postcount=2259


----------



## Mark_K

Both Order and Chaos version 7.x (currently 99c!) and Heros of Order and Chaos (Free!) work great on my HP Touchpad with CM9 (8/19). I just needed to modify the build.props file. I used the HTC device info posted earlier.

Very stable with no forced closes.


----------



## row2k

Ok so here's a fun little update on the games I've been able to get to work/not work

64gb touchpad running:
*CM 10* - build: 2012_12_05
Gapps - build: 2012_10_11
update-cm10-jcsullins-camera-preview5

Games that do work:
*Final Fantasy III* (as long as you don't press the wrench button in the main menu...f-s up the game for some reason or another and i have to reinstall after)
*Chaos Rings GP*
*Chaos Rings Omega*
*Superbrothers Sword & Sworcery*
*Shadowgun - Deadzone *
*Shadowgun *
*NFS Most Wanted*
*Splice*
*Contre Jour*
*Modern Combat 3*
*Wild Blood*
*Paper Monsters*
*Eufloria HD*
*Dead Trigger*
*Dead Space* - You have to get the Adreno version of the SD data, unfortunately when you purchase the game via google play store all your left with is an error message (5002) when starting the game. This took a good bit of tinkering but now it works on CM10 without Chainfire ..and no i won't send you the files needed unless you can prove you bought the game.

Games that don't work:
*Asphalt 7* - keep getting a bootloop / start loop from the game no matter what I try








*NOVA 3* - Very bummed about this, but no matter what I try I end up with a message when it starts: "This game is not compatible with your device, please request a refund". This happens even though I modified the build.prop
*Metal Slug *- Tried to get this, but it doesn't even start , just a brief black screen and back to launcher/desktop








*Modern Combat 4* - No go, don't remember why, I think it gave me a boot loop like Ashpahl 7

Hope this helps some ppl before they buy

EDIT: I was finally able to get Dead Space to work on CM10 *without *using Chainfire, this did require the Adreno version of the SD File


----------



## Larry94

row2k said:


> Ok so here's a fun little update on the games I've been able to get to work/not work
> 
> 64gb touchpad running:
> *CM 10* - build: 2012_12_05
> Gapps - build: 2012_10_11
> update-cm10-jcsullins-camera-preview5
> 
> Games that do work:
> *Final Fantasy III* (as long as you don't press the wrench button in the main menu...f-s up the game for some reason or another and i have to reinstall after)
> *Chaos Rings GP*
> *Chaos Rings Omega*
> *Superbrothers Sword & Sworcery*
> *Shadowgun - Deadzone *
> *Shadowgun *
> *NFS Most Wanted*
> *Splice*
> *Contre Jour*
> *Modern Combat 3*
> *Wild Blood*
> *Paper Monsters*
> *Eufloria HD*
> *Dead Trigger*
> *Dead Space* - You have to get the Adreno version of the SD data, unfortunately when you purchase the game via google play store all your left with is an error message (5002) when starting the game. This took a good bit of tinkering but now it works on CM10 without Chainfire ..and no i won't send you the files needed unless you can prove you bought the game.
> 
> Games that don't work:
> *Asphalt 7* - keep getting a bootloop / start loop from the game no matter what I try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOVA 3* - Very bummed about this, but no matter what I try I end up with a message when it starts: "This game is not compatible with your device, please request a refund". This happens even though I modified the build.prop
> *Metal Slug *- Tried to get this, but it doesn't even start , just a brief black screen and back to launcher/desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Modern Combat 4* - No go, don't remember why, I think it gave me a boot loop like Ashpahl 7
> 
> Hope this helps some ppl before they buy
> 
> EDIT: I was finally able to get Dead Space to work on CM10 *without *using Chainfire, this did require the Adreno version of the SD File


Asphalt 7 works fine, you just need to install the latest moboot.

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/moboot_037-tenderloin.zip

As for MC4, I haven't tried it on the Tp, but from what I've read, no one has sucessfully ran it on the TP. Maybe the new moboot fixes that too??

Haven't tested NOVA 3 on CM10.


----------



## Fat Albert

Larry94 said:


> Asphalt 7 works fine, you just need to install the latest moboot.
> 
> http://goo.im/devs/j...-tenderloin.zip
> 
> As for MC4, I haven't tried it on the Tp, but from what I've read, no one has sucessfully ran it on the TP. Maybe the new moboot fixes that too??
> 
> Haven't tested NOVA 3 on CM10.


Both Nova 3 and MC4 work on CM9 for the Touchpad. Purchase it straight from the store and it will work. No Chainfire (this app is borderline outdated anyway). The problem everyone is having is getting the games to play with full graphics enabled.

Also Need For Speed: Most Wanted works on CM9, but again, we have bare minimum graphics. Jet Set Radio freezes during gameplay.


----------



## Fat Albert

OK, finally got full graphics to work on MC4. Beautiful game. Runs without a hitch. Shame on Gameloft

Gonna try NFS and Nova 3 now


----------



## Fat Albert

OK, I've finally gotten full graphics on NFS Most Wanted and Asphalt 7 for the HP Touchpad. I'll edit to add screenshots later. So far, I've gotten MC4, Order and Chaos, Asphalt 7, and NFS Most Wanted to run at the highest graphical settings with no lag 

To enable graphics in Asphalt 7, change your build.prop to this

ro.product.model=SPH-710
ro.product.brand=samsung

This is the build.prop excerpt from a Sprint Galaxy S3. There were other things I edited in the build.prop before downloading from the play store to more resemble an S3, but if this works, good. Reboot device and download Asphalt 7 from the play store. Download data and play. These instructions also apply to Order and Chaos (and probably every other Gameloft game)

To enable graphics in MC4, no build.prop edit is needed. Follow the link in post #331 and follow the directions. NOTE: Choose the Mali Mod file for MC4, NOT the Tegra 3 mod file. To get a legal copy of MC4, download from the Play store, then go to ES File Manager the 2nd tab from the top right will say AppMgr. Find, press, and hold on MC4, then choose backup (back up at backups/apps) transfer the apk to your computer for modding.

To enable graphics in NFS Most Wanted, you'll have to do a combo of modding the build.prop and apk (this will take a little bit of time, but is no more difficult than the previous two instructions)

Download NFS from play store. Then edit your build.prop to this

ro.product.model=Nexus 7
ro.product.brand=google (I made other edits to the build.prop to more resemble the Nexus 7, but if this works, then good)

Do the same modding instructions found in post #331. Choose the tegra file, and whatever graphic setting you want. The Touchpad can handle the highest setting with no lag. Move the modified apk to root of sd card, uninstall the original and install the modded version. Download data and play. NOTE: the data download is slow. And I mean REALLY slow (about 50kb/s), and it drops out a lot. Took mine about 8 hours. This is probably because of the altered build.prop. Hopefully my router is to blame. Thats why you purchase the app before you modify the build.prop. 

Another thing: I did not use Chainfire 3d at ANY point in these instructions. The app was never installed and I suggest leaving the app for good if you are using ICS on the Touchpad. The last time it was updated was 2 weeks before ICS was even released.









Tell me if it works. Hopefully it does, as it did for me


----------



## Fat Albert

The Bards Tale works flawlessly with Nexus 7 build prop edits on CM9. Gives you the option to download low end or HD textures, then has the option to downgrade textures during gameplay, and has gamepad support. Its amazing. Why doesn't gameloft/ea do this?!


----------



## Larry94

Nevermind.


----------



## Fat Albert

Lets give some of these FC'ing games on CM10 another round with Gyroscope. Don't know whether it'll make a difference, but its worth a shot

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38033-touchpad-gyroscope/page__st__40


----------



## fuhrermike

Fat Albert said:


> Lets give some of these FC'ing games on CM10 another round with Gyroscope. Don't know whether it'll make a difference, but its worth a shot
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...pe/page__st__40


No difference for Vice City, still force closes on open.


----------



## Fat Albert

Full effects enabled in Need For Speed Most Wanted

Can someone please explain how to upload screenshots? I've finally enabled the maximum graphics in NFS most wanted for the Touchpad


----------



## Fat Albert

Full effects for Need For Speed Most Wanted on the HP Touchpad.


----------



## gamesfrager

Nice. Is it choppy because you are recording? or because our "old" hardware can't keep up?


Fat Albert said:


> Full effects for Need For Speed Most Wanted on the HP Touchpad.


----------



## Fat Albert

gamesfrager said:


> Nice. Is it choppy because you are recording? or because our "old" hardware can't keep up?


Because I was recording. The game runs at 40 fps otherwise. This old horse is still hauling!


----------



## Fat Albert

Just had my mind blown.

The touchpad has had some problems downloading EA games like Dead Space and Mass Effect Infiltrator due to error 5002. Well after searching the web a little bit, I found that changing the DPI to 320 allows the games to download, with no error! And just taking a shot in the dark, aren't most samsung/ high end devices 280+ DPI? If you've bought the game and encountered this error, changing the DPI to 320 will work, then you can change it back. NOTE- disable lock screen before changing DPI, its unreachable at a DPI this high.

This could turn out to be a one time wonder, and I wouldn't be surprised if everyone knew about it. But if people don't mind, try experimenting with your DPI in Jelly Bean. It could be the cause of a few games not working, games not having full textures, or games not showing up in the market.

Also, after changing my DPI, my soft keys and quick info toggle in the bottom left and right hand corner disappeared, and were replaced by the old school drag-down info pane found in Android 2.3. There was absolutely no black bar.


----------



## Fat Albert

AMAZING NEWS

Using the method above, ive finally gotten NOVA 3 to play with all the textures, past the first level! No glitching, no blackouts, just silky smooth gameplay! I've made a video and I will upload tomorrow. I'm on the third level. Happy Gaming


----------



## Larry94

What version of need for speed are you using? Tried using the modded APK .48 on my Nexus 7 and the effects (Fog and water on road) wouldn't come back. .28 had all those effects without lag.... Dang, I'm going to have to pirate a game I own just to experience it to the fullest.


----------



## Fat Albert

Larry94 said:


> What version of need for speed are you using? Tried using the modded APK .48 on my Nexus 7 and the effects (Fog and water on road) wouldn't come back. .28 had all those effects without lag.... Dang, I'm going to have to pirate a game I own just to experience it to the fullest.


I am on 1.0.46. I dug deep into the web and found a Titanium backup folder that came from a Galaxy SIII. It had the apk and a file that would unlock all the cars and give you 999,999 thousand dollars (levels stay locked). I restored these files over the original app from the Play Store. I also did a hail marry and tried Chainfire3D and redownloaded the files. My current build.prop is the SGH-T989 mod, but at the time I had overhauled my build.prop to resemble an Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0.4 SIII (same version of Android I was on). I was golden from here. Through some guessing and checking I found that if your game turns on and the cars and road are all black, you have the textures, therefore the data, that you needed. If you have the space, copy this data somewhere. I flashed a nightly and boom everything was gone. I don't know what causes or fixes the black screen problem, maybe the build.prop, maybe Chainfire, maybe DPI or Android version. I just wish you the best of luck.

I have the TB files. Not soliciting, but I wouldn't mind throwing them in a certain *cough cough* public place on the web


----------



## Fat Albert

Just throwing an idea out- maybe a few games on CM9 and CM10 are not working because of DPI issues. When I change the DPI to 320, a common one for phones, EVERYTHING changes, and I'm not talking about just the icon sizes-

Soft keys go away. There's a pull down curtain. Toolbars are lined up vertically instead of laterally. Google Play changes, and you have to reaccept terms and conditions. Dead Space and Real Racing 2 suddenly want to download there data. NOVA 3 works flawlessly. Someone change your DPI to 320 (there's an app in the market that lets you) and confirm that my Touchpad isn't having an identity crisis.

Once someone confirms, I'll probably backup and update to CM10 and see if we could get games to work up there, and maybe get a thread started for CM10 high end gaming once some of the problems are resolved.


----------



## Larry94

Fat Albert said:


> Just throwing an idea out- maybe a few games on CM9 and CM10 are not working because of DPI issues. When I change the DPI to 320, a common one for phones, EVERYTHING changes, and I'm not talking about just the icon sizes-
> 
> Soft keys go away. There's a pull down curtain. Toolbars are lined up vertically instead of laterally. Google Play changes, and you have to reaccept terms and conditions. Dead Space and Real Racing 2 suddenly want to download there data. NOVA 3 works flawlessly. Someone change your DPI to 320 (there's an app in the market that lets you) and confirm that my Touchpad isn't having an identity crisis.
> 
> Once someone confirms, I'll probably backup and update to CM10 and see if we could get games to work up there, and maybe get a thread started for CM10 high end gaming once some of the problems are resolved.


I will note, that CF3D does not work from Jellybean onwards, and can potentially brick your TouchPad if you try to install it.


----------



## HPTouchpadLover123

I know this is probably the wrong place but when I install ModernCombat 4 it's just stuck loading nothing further In have HP touchpad CM10 so this might be useless posting here but if any one can help I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## Larry94

HPTouchpadLover123 said:


> I know this is probably the wrong place but when I install ModernCombat 4 it's just stuck loading nothing further In have HP touchpad CM10 so this might be useless posting here but if any one can help I would appreciate it very much.


This is exactly the right place.  Sounds like the same issue I had with Asphalt 7. Go look in Settings>About Tablet>Status. Are there a bunch of numbers for Serial Number or is it blank? If it's blank, then that's probably your issue. Go download the latest Moboot and install it with ACMEInstaller3. That'll provide your device with a serial number and possibly make MC4 work for you.


----------



## HPTouchpadLover123

Ok I will try that my serial number says unknown I hope this works.


----------



## HPTouchpadLover123

Larry94 said:


> This is exactly the right place.  Sounds like the same issue I had with Asphalt 7. Go look in Settings>About Tablet>Status. Are there a bunch of numbers for Serial Number or is it blank? If it's blank, then that's probably your issue. Go download the latest Moboot and install it with ACMEInstaller3. That'll provide your device with a serial number and possibly make MC4 work for you.


 Thanks this caused the Modern Combat 4 to load but as soon as it loads it closes any solution to that? Thanks for all the help


----------



## Larry94

HPTouchpadLover123 said:


> Thanks this caused the Modern Combat 4 to load but as soon as it loads it closes any solution to that? Thanks for all the help


I haven't used my TouchPad since mid December since I bought a Nexus 7. The only thing I could think of would be reinstalling the game and making sure you are connected to WIFI when you launch the game.


----------



## HPTouchpadLover123

Larry94 said:


> I haven't used my TouchPad since mid December since I bought a Nexus 7. The only thing I could think of would be reinstalling the game and making sure you are connected to WIFI when you launch the game.


Thanks for helping me out but I tried reinstalling the game many times and I am always connected to WiFi so I don't think that's the problem guess Modern Combat can't run on CM 10 :-(


----------



## Fat Albert

There is a PSP emulator now on the Android market called PPSSPP. This group seems very experienced and although the app is in Alpha stage (few games work, even fewer at playable speeds, no gamepad support) Its free and updates seem to flow every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Larry94

Fat Albert said:


> There is a PSP emulator now on the Android market called PPSSPP. This group seems very experienced and although the app is in Alpha stage (few games work, even fewer at playable speeds, no gamepad support) Its free and updates seem to flow every 2 weeks or so.


Updates flow every few hours if you know where to look.







http://www.ppsspp.org/downloads.html#devbuilds

Wipeout Pure runs decently on my Nexus 7.


----------



## HPTouchpadLover123

Hi I tried install in Modern Combat 4 again on cm10 and now I get a message about not having enough space which I do, is there a fix to that ?


----------



## HPTouchpadLover123

HPTouchpadLover123timestamp= said:


> Hi I tried install in Modern Combat 4 again on cm10 and now I get a message about not having enough space which I do, is there a fix to that ?


I found out that MC4 needs 1.8 gb and my touchpad's internal memory (partitioned to cm10) is 1.4 is there a way I can install MC4 to my "sdcard"?


----------



## nevertells

HPTouchpadLover123 said:


> I found out that MC4 needs 1.8 gb and my touchpad's internal memory (partitioned to cm10) is 1.4 is there a way I can install MC4 to my "sdcard"?


Why don't you just increase the internal memory. Have a read here: http://rootzwiki.com...-sdcard-issues/

Read all the way through the thread paying particular attention to the memory fix to increase the size of the internal memory/data partition. Do not try the fsck_msdos fix as that has already been merged into CM9 and 10. Don't mess around with the suggested work arounds to a failed memory increase attempt. No one ever had much luck with them. If you read the entire thread, you will find the correct way to do it with the best chance of success. And yes, this works for all versions of CM.


----------



## jefte

Larry94 said:


> You can, in fact, enable all of the effects. You just have to mod your APK file and install over it. I'll link you to my post on the nexus 7 gaming thread...
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...&postcount=2259


I have scoured that thread, applied the patch numerous times, even opened the xml files and MC4.smali files to see what the mod does. Its a simple find-replace, so I opened my MC4.smali and discovered it doesn't match the search string in the mod xml.

The mod/patch looks for this:




Code:


<br />
<Find>.method public static getGeneration()I<br />
	.registers 7<br />
<br />
	const/4 v2, 0x1<br />
<br />
	const/4 v1, 0x0</<Find>

But my MC4.smali has this:




Code:


.method public static getGeneration()I<br />
	.locals 9<br />
<br />
	const/4 v2, 0x1<br />
<br />
	const/4 v1, 0x0

I have modified the mod xml and matched up the <find> string with what I see in the MC4.smali - patched - installed - no improvement in graphics.

I've got latest moboot, cm10 jscullins preview 5, MC4 1.0.6, but nothing I do results in improved graphics on MC4 or NOVA 3. Larry, FatAlbert - any advice?


----------



## Fat Albert

jefte said:


> I have scoured that thread, applied the patch numerous times, even opened the xml files and MC4.smali files to see what the mod does. Its a simple find-replace, so I opened my MC4.smali and discovered it doesn't match the search string in the mod xml.
> 
> The mod/patch looks for this:
> 
> <Find>.method public static getGeneration()I
> .registers 7
> 
> const/4 v2, 0x1
> 
> const/4 v1, 0x0</<Find>
> But my MC4.smali has this:
> 
> .method public static getGeneration()I
> .locals 9
> 
> const/4 v2, 0x1
> 
> const/4 v1, 0x0
> I have modified the mod xml and matched up the <find> string with what I see in the MC4.smali - patched - installed - no improvement in graphics.
> 
> I've got latest moboot, cm10 jscullins preview 5, MC4 1.0.6, but nothing I do results in improved graphics on MC4 or NOVA 3. Larry, FatAlbert - any advice?


Sorry that I haven't gotten back to you. When I posted that video, it was probably version 1.0.6 or something, and I've been trying to get MC4 and NOVA 3 to full gameplay on the Touchpad for a while. But I finally have! For NOVA 3 its very simple, but for MC4, not so much. I've also gotten some tegra 3/4 games to work like Horn, Dark Meadow and Dead Trigger 2. Asphalt 8 and Dead Space also work. Some screenshots of MC4 and Nova 3 versions 1.1.0 and 1.0.7.

Lets bring this thread back to life! If anyone else has a game that they've gotten working please post, or if you have a game that doesn't seem to work on the Touchpad name it and lets see if the Touchpad community can get it up and running

EDIT- just realized I don't know how to post screenshots. If someone can explain how to post screenshots, then I'll have images up of MC4, Nova 3 and Asphalt 8


----------

